# Birchbox - January 2012 boxes



## zadidoll (Dec 31, 2011)

HAPPY NEW YEAR FOLKS! While we still have several more days in December it looks like Birchbox is getting ready their January boxes ready. Here's what I found so far. *NOTE: The items listed here are subject to change until January 10, 2012 when the boxes are completely shipped or when boxes become known. Any item listed below, or image listed below, is subject to change without warning.*

http://www.birchbox.com/shop/january-box




January 2012 - Box 1


stila Smudge Stick Waterproof Eye Liner
Juicy Couture - Viva La Juicy
VMV Hypoallergenics Re-Everything Lotion
LÃ„RABAR Mini Bars
ORIGINS Checks And Balancesâ„¢ Frothy Face Wash 



> January Box Hi there,
> 
> Happy New Year! January sets the tone for the rest of the year, which is why weâ€™re focusing on bringing clarity to every aspect of our lives â€” from our minds to our beauty regimen. Accordingly, weâ€™ve included products that will help you start 2012 with a fresh face and optimistic mood.
> 
> ...


 



January 2012 - Box 2


Befine Night Cream
Juicy Couture - Juicy Couture 
LÃ„RABAR Mini Bars

VMV Hypoallergenics Re-Everything Eye Serum

Zoya Feel Collection




> January Box Hi there,
> 
> Happy New Year! January sets the tone for the rest of the year, which is why weâ€™re focusing on bringing clarity to every aspect of our lives â€” from our minds to our beauty regimen. Accordingly, weâ€™ve included products that will help you start 2012 with a fresh face and optimistic mood.
> 
> ...


 


January 2012 - Box 3


stila Smudge Stick Waterproof Eye Liner
BORGHESE CuraForte Moisture Intensifier 
Jouer Body Butter

Juicy Couture - Viva La Juicy

LÃ„RABAR Mini Bars




> January Box Hi there,
> 
> Happy New Year! January sets the tone for the rest of the year, which is why weâ€™re focusing on bringing clarity to every aspect of our lives â€” from our minds to our beauty regimen. Accordingly, weâ€™ve included products that will help you start 2012 with a fresh face and optimistic mood.
> 
> ...


 



January 2012 - Box 4


Archipelago Pomegranate Body Soap 
Juicy Couture - Juicy Couture

stila Smudge Stick Waterproof Eye Liner

Zoya Feel Collection

â€™wichcraft Granola




> January Box Hi there,
> 
> Happy New Year! January sets the tone for the rest of the year, which is why weâ€™re focusing on bringing clarity to every aspect of our lives â€” from our minds to our beauty regimen. Accordingly, weâ€™ve included products that will help you start 2012 with a fresh face and optimistic mood.
> 
> ...


 



January 2012 - Box 5


Algenist Firming and Lifting Cream 
FIX Malibu Immaculate Complexion Advanced Antioxidant Serum

Juicy Couture - Juicy Couture

Zoya Feel Collection

â€™wichcraft Granola




> January Box Hi there,
> 
> Happy New Year! January sets the tone for the rest of the year, which is why weâ€™re focusing on bringing clarity to every aspect of our lives â€” from our minds to our beauty regimen. Accordingly, weâ€™ve included products that will help you start 2012 with a fresh face and optimistic mood.
> 
> ...


 



January 2012 - Box 6


Algenist Firming and Lifting Cream
BY TERRY Baume de Rose SPF 15
C.O. Bigalow Lavender &amp; Peppermint Conditioner
C.O. Bigalow Lavender &amp; Peppermint Shampoo
Juicy Couture - Juicy Couture
Zoya Feel Collection



> January Box Hi there,
> 
> 
> Happy New Year! January sets the tone for the rest of the year, which is why weâ€™re focusing on bringing clarity to every aspect of our lives â€” from our minds to our beauty regimen. Accordingly, weâ€™ve included products that will help you start 2012 with a fresh face and optimistic mood.
> ...


 


January 2012 - Box 7


Archipelago Pomegranate Body Soap
Clark's Botanicals Smoothing Marine Cream
Juicy Couture - Juicy Couture
LÃ„RABAR Mini Bars
stila Smudge Stick Waterproof Eye Liner



> January Box Hi there,
> 
> Happy New Year! January sets the tone for the rest of the year, which is why weâ€™re focusing on bringing clarity to every aspect of our lives â€” from our minds to our beauty regimen. Accordingly, weâ€™ve included products that will help you start 2012 with a fresh face and optimistic mood.
> 
> ...


 


January 2012 - Box 8


stila Smudge Stick Waterproof Eye Liner
LÃ„RABAR Mini Bar 
Miracle Skinâ„¢ Transformer Treat &amp; Conceal Eye &amp; Face

Clark's Botanicals Smoothing Marine Cream

FIX Malibu Immaculate Complexion Advanced Antioxidant Serum 




> January Box Hi there,
> 
> 
> Happy New Year! January sets the tone for the rest of the year, which is why weâ€™re focusing on bringing clarity to every aspect of our lives â€” from our minds to our beauty regimen. Accordingly, weâ€™ve included products that will help you start 2012 with a fresh face and optimistic mood.
> ...


 



January 2012 - Box 9


Juicy Couture - Juicy Couture 
Miracle Skinâ„¢ Transformer Treat &amp; Conceal Eye &amp; Face

VMV Hypoallergenics Re-Everything Eye Serum

Zoya Feel Collection

â€™wichcraft Granola



> January Box Hi there,
> 
> Happy New Year! January sets the tone for the rest of the year, which is why weâ€™re focusing on bringing clarity to every aspect of our lives â€” from our minds to our beauty regimen. Accordingly, weâ€™ve included products that will help you start 2012 with a fresh face and optimistic mood.
> 
> ...


 



January 2012 - Box 10


BORGHESE CuraForte Moisture Intensifier 
C.O. Bigalow Lavender &amp; Peppermint Conditioner

C.O. Bigalow Lavender &amp; Peppermint Shampoo

Juicy Couture - Juicy Couture

stila Smudge Stick Waterproof Eye Liner

â€™wichcraft Granola




> January Box Hi there,
> 
> 
> Happy New Year! January sets the tone for the rest of the year, which is why weâ€™re focusing on bringing clarity to every aspect of our lives â€” from our minds to our beauty regimen. Accordingly, weâ€™ve included products that will help you start 2012 with a fresh face and optimistic mood.
> ...


 


January 2012 - Box 11


stila Smudge Stick Waterproof Eye Liner
Befine Night Cream
Juicy Couture - Juicy Couture
VMV Hypoallergenics Re-Everything Eye Serum
â€™wichcraft Granola



> January Box Hi there,
> 
> Happy New Year! January sets the tone for the rest of the year, which is why weâ€™re focusing on bringing clarity to every aspect of our lives â€” from our minds to our beauty regimen. Accordingly, weâ€™ve included products that will help you start 2012 with a fresh face and optimistic mood.
> 
> ...


 



January 2012 - Box 12


stila Smudge Stick Waterproof Eye Liner
Archipelago Pomegranate Body Soap
Juicy Couture - Juicy Couture
LÃ„RABAR Mini Bars 
ORIGINS Checks And Balancesâ„¢ Frothy Face Wash



> January Box Hi there,
> 
> Happy New Year! January sets the tone for the rest of the year, which is why weâ€™re focusing on bringing clarity to every aspect of our lives â€” from our minds to our beauty regimen. Accordingly, weâ€™ve included products that will help you start 2012 with a fresh face and optimistic mood.
> 
> ...


 


January 2012 - Box 13


stila Smudge Stick Waterproof Eye Liner
TAY Safflower Seed Night Cream with Jojoba
Jouer Body Butter
Juicy Couture - Juicy Couture 
LÃ„RABAR Mini Bars

ORIGINS Checks And Balancesâ„¢ Frothy Face Wash




> January Box Hi there,
> 
> Happy New Year! January sets the tone for the rest of the year, which is why weâ€™re focusing on bringing clarity to every aspect of our lives â€” from our minds to our beauty regimen. Accordingly, weâ€™ve included products that will help you start 2012 with a fresh face and optimistic mood.
> 
> ...


 



January 2012 - Box 14


stila Smudge Stick Waterproof Eye Liner
TAY Safflower Seed Night Cream with Jojoba
BORGHESE CuraForte Moisture Intensifier 
BY TERRY Baume de Rose SPF 15
C.O. Bigalow Lavender &amp; Peppermint Conditioner
C.O. Bigalow Lavender &amp; Peppermint Shampoo



> January Box Hi there,
> 
> Happy New Year! January sets the tone for the rest of the year, which is why weâ€™re focusing on bringing clarity to every aspect of our lives â€” from our minds to our beauty regimen. Accordingly, weâ€™ve included products that will help you start 2012 with a fresh face and optimistic mood.
> 
> ...


 



January 2012 - Box 15


stila Smudge Stick Waterproof Eye Liner
FIX Malibu Immaculate Complexion Advanced Antioxidant Serum
Juicy Couture - Juicy Couture
VMV Hypoallergenics Re-Everything Lotion 
â€™wichcraft Granola



> January Box Hi there,
> 
> Happy New Year! January sets the tone for the rest of the year, which is why weâ€™re focusing on bringing clarity to every aspect of our lives â€” from our minds to our beauty regimen. Accordingly, weâ€™ve included products that will help you start 2012 with a fresh face and optimistic mood.
> 
> ...


 


January 2012 - Box 16


Jouer Moisturizing Lip Gloss
Juicy Couture - Juicy Couture
LÃ„RABAR Mini Bars 
VMV Hypoallergenics Re-Everything Eye Serum

Zoya Feel Collection




> January Box Hi there,
> Welcome to Birchbox! As a Birchbox subscriber, youâ€™ll be able to cut through the beauty clutter and find the best products for you. Every month youâ€™ll receive 4-5 hand-picked samples across beauty categories â€” from the luxe lines you covet to niche companies youâ€™ve yet to discover.
> 
> Weâ€™re so excited to introduce you to fantastic products that rev up your beauty routine. To get you started, this first box includes a mix of our all-time favorites and latest discoveries.
> ...


 


January 2012 - Box 17


Jouer Moisturizing Lip Gloss
C.O. Bigalow Lavender &amp; Peppermint Conditioner
C.O. Bigalow Lavender &amp; Peppermint Shampoo
Juicy Couture - Viva La Juicy
LÃ„RABAR Mini Bars
Zoya Feel Collection



> January Box Hi there,
> 
> 
> Welcome to Birchbox! As a Birchbox subscriber, youâ€™ll be able to cut through the beauty clutter and find the best products for you. Every month youâ€™ll receive 4-5 hand-picked samples across beauty categories â€” from the luxe lines you covet to niche companies youâ€™ve yet to discover.
> ...


 


January 2012 - Box 18


C.O. Bigalow Lavender &amp; Peppermint Conditioner
C.O. Bigalow Lavender &amp; Peppermint Shampoo
Juicy Couture - Viva La Juicy
LÃ„RABAR Mini Bars
stila Smudge Stick Waterproof Eye Liner
TAY Safflower Seed Night Cream with Jojoba



> January Box Hi there,
> Happy New Year! January sets the tone for the rest of the year, which is why weâ€™re focusing on bringing clarity to every aspect of our lives â€” from our minds to our beauty regimen. Accordingly, weâ€™ve included products that will help you start 2012 with a fresh face and optimistic mood.
> 
> Jump start a healthy skin regimen with a luxe night cream loaded with botanicals. Next, pamper your hair with a refreshing shampoo and conditioner duo. Now that you have the basics down, show off your newly flawless complexion with a pop of color: stilaâ€™s velvety eyeliner does the trick. Finally thereâ€™s a sassy scent to update your fragrance wardrobe and a tasty snack to help you ward off vending machine cravings.
> ...


 



January 2012 - Box 19


Algenist Firming and Lifting Cream
Archipelago Pomegranate Body Soap
Juicy Couture - Juicy Couture - 3.4 oz
Zoya Feel Collection
â€™wichcraft Granola



> January Box Hi there,
> 
> 
> Happy New Year! January sets the tone for the rest of the year, which is why weâ€™re focusing on bringing clarity to every aspect of our lives â€” from our minds to our beauty regimen. Accordingly, weâ€™ve included products that will help you start 2012 with a fresh face and optimistic mood.
> ...


 I did find this image HOWEVER it does contain items from December's Birchbox BUT notice there is a full size liner in the box? None of the December boxes had an eyeliner.

Strike that, the image is of December 2011 - Box 18 which included the Laura Geller I-Care Waterproof Liner.

Edit 12/27/2011: Added boxes 16 &amp; 17 pages. Only Jouer Moisturizing Lip Gloss is showing up on those pages at of this date.

Edit 1/6/2012 - the pages are back up but the pages are not complete. List updated to reflect what's now listed. There possibly might be 18 boxes, maybe more. As of my original post prior to December 27 there were only 15 boxes then on the 27th boxes 16 &amp; 17 showed up. Image place cards found in the source code - example, box 1 image link listed in the source code is https://d2yookngm6r3u8.cloudfront.net/Box/555.jpg but it's currently not uploaded.


There is also a forum discussion - https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/122737/birchbox-january-2012-boxes

Box 8 completely updated thanks to aftereight who received her box!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> (No official pic since image 562 hasn't been uploaded to the Birchbox site for me to snag.)

*FINAL UPDATE:* January 11, 2012 3:38 AM Pacific - Pages have officially been released. You should now see what box you're getting for January in your account. I'm getting box 7. :|


----------



## zadidoll (Jan 4, 2012)

Looks like Stila eyeliner is going to be heavily promoted this month.

http://blog.birchbox.com/post/15305724657/how-to-wear-color-liner-as-shadow



> How To Wear Color Liner As Shadow
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Ultracitrus (Jan 4, 2012)

It certainly seems that way! From the box descriptions you dug up last week, it sounds like almost all the boxes will be getting a sample. Between that and the Zoya polish samples, hopefully there will be a lot of happy subscribers  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Pancua (Jan 4, 2012)

I'd love it if I got a colored pencil to play with.


----------



## ladygrey (Jan 4, 2012)

That blue looks lovely! I wouldn't mind getting that color in my box.


----------



## girlxobscure (Jan 4, 2012)

That green would go so well with my blue eyes! I'm getting excited for this months birchbox.


----------



## jayeldubya (Jan 5, 2012)

I have successfully not looked at any of the products yet... I hope I can keep it up!


----------



## tawnyanshawn (Jan 5, 2012)

i would love the liner over the nail polish.  I dont need any more polish lol.  I dont need eyeliners either but I do love them lol.  To have a blue that would be great.  I had to get rid of my other blue one  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## daisy351 (Jan 5, 2012)

Is there an easy way to get to this group from the home page? I can't find it anywhere, and can only get to it from the link in the other thread. I feel like I'm missing something obvious, but I don't see groups as a choice.


----------



## Ultracitrus (Jan 5, 2012)

If you don't get what you want, I bet you could find someone to trade with here: https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/121990/birchbox-open-trade-thread/30#post_1815483
 



> Originally Posted by *tawnyanshawn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> i would love the liner over the nail polish.  I dont need any more polish lol.  I dont need eyeliners either but I do love them lol.  To have a blue that would be great.  I had to get rid of my other blue one  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## lilyelement (Jan 5, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *daisy351* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Is there an easy way to get to this group from the home page? I can't find it anywhere, and can only get to it from the link in the other thread. I feel like I'm missing something obvious, but I don't see groups as a choice.



I have no clue. I figured out once you join it is on your profile, but I can't find an easier way either :/


----------



## zadidoll (Jan 5, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *daisy351* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Is there an easy way to get to this group from the home page? I can't find it anywhere, and can only get to it from the link in the other thread. I feel like I'm missing something obvious, but I don't see groups as a choice.


At this time I don't think so. I've noticed that the Groups are not listed any where easily and asked if the Groups can be added to the top bar. It's odd how this area exists (the group section as a whole) when it's not promoted.


----------



## jayeldubya (Jan 5, 2012)

You can click subscribe and then this thread will be in your subscriptions box  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## ablueorange (Jan 5, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *lilyelement* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> I have no clue. I figured out once you join it is on your profile, but I can't find an easier way either :/



That's how I do it to! After reading all of these comments I'm glad I'm not crazy and missing some easy way to get to this page! haha  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## lilyelement (Jan 5, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *jayeldubya* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> You can click subscribe and then this thread will be in your subscriptions box  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


hahaha I didn't even know there was a subscription box. Thanks for the info  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />



> Originally Posted by *ablueorange* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> That's how I do it to! After reading all of these comments I'm glad I'm not crazy and missing some easy way to get to this page! haha  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Fine minds think alike  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I wonder when the links will be active again. Or if they changed the format of the links. I like peeking at the boxes, so I hope they are active soon.


----------



## brandyboop (Jan 6, 2012)

I got my shipping confirmation today: Weight:0.4819 lbs. Date / Time Location Activity 01/05/2012 08:25 PM Streamlite - MOONACHIE, NJ Received from Shipper 01/06/2012 06:35 AM Streamlite - MOONACHIE, NJ Enroute to Destination Processing Center


----------



## Ultracitrus (Jan 6, 2012)

Woo hoo! I kinda figured they'd start shipping the first wave today. Thanks for letting us know, brandyboop!
 



> Originally Posted by *brandyboop* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got my shipping confirmation today: Weight:0.4819 lbs. Date / Time Location Activity 01/05/2012 08:25 PM Streamlite - MOONACHIE, NJ Received from Shipper 01/06/2012 06:35 AM Streamlite - MOONACHIE, NJ Enroute to Destination Processing Center


----------



## tawnyanshawn (Jan 6, 2012)

Thank you, I always forget about the trade.    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## tawnyanshawn (Jan 6, 2012)

I always like hearing about the first wave of shipping notices.  Now I will be looking for mine.  I have had the notice go to my junk mail some months and other months they are in my email. I dont know why, i do find it funny though hehehehe.


----------



## brandyboop (Jan 6, 2012)

Yeah, I was excited.  I can't wait to see what I'm going to get!  Now if I can just get my other subs to ship...I would be one happy woman!


----------



## zadidoll (Jan 6, 2012)

List updated. BB1 is back up but all the other box pages are still down. Image url in the source code also found but they haven't uploaded the images yet.


----------



## ahkae (Jan 6, 2012)

So if you're SKU is BB-01, then your box is Box 1 right? Or is it your first shipment? Just making sure.

I ordered a box on 1/01 and my first shipment date is 1/15.  Can't wait!


----------



## girlxobscure (Jan 6, 2012)

This will be my third BB, I got shipping confirmation for the first one, nothing for the second(check spam too) and so far nothing for this month. It doesn't bother me too bad when it gets here it gets here


----------



## SmokeyEye22 (Jan 6, 2012)

I'm excited to get my January BB because it's my birthday this month! I'm back home visiting with family and won't be back in town til January 15th...love my fam but sucks I've gotta wait to get mine. lol


----------



## zadidoll (Jan 6, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *ahkae* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> So if you're SKU is BB-01, then your box is Box 1 right? Or is it your first shipment? Just making sure.
> 
> I ordered a box on 1/01 and my first shipment date is 1/15.  Can't wait!


Subscription sku. Boxes are random.





My boxes in 2011 were:

June 2011 - Box 8

July 2011 - Box 1

August 2011 - Box 3

September 2011 - Box 2

October 2011 - Box 5

November 2011 - Box 22

December 2011 - Box 5


----------



## Katie-Gaslight (Jan 6, 2012)

zadi, what exactly do you have in your profile? pm me if you don't want the world to see.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> i'm a little jealous of the boxes you got so far.. would have liked all of those!

no notice for me so far  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## zadidoll (Jan 6, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Katie-Gaslight* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> zadi, what exactly do you have in your profile? pm me if you don't want the world to see.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> i'm a little jealous of the boxes you got so far.. would have liked all of those!
> 
> no notice for me so far  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />









Under skin concerns I also have sensitive (under hyperpigmentation) checked.


----------



## Isabelsjewely (Jan 6, 2012)

awww I'm jealous! No shipping confirmation here either!


----------



## sillylilly05 (Jan 6, 2012)

How do you know what box number you get?
 



> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Subscription sku. Boxes are random.
> 
> ...


----------



## zadidoll (Jan 6, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *sillylilly05* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> How do you know what box number you get?


Two ways - on the box itself it typically has something either as (example) AUGBB3 and in my account where the link (see post above) contains the number in the url.

https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/august-2011/august11box1

https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/august-2011/august11box2

https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/august-2011/august11box3

https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/august-2011/august11box4

https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/august-2011/august11box5

https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/august-2011/august11box6

 etc


----------



## Stemarber (Jan 7, 2012)

I'm crossing my fingers for either box 4 or 9. I prefer the nail polish over the eyeliner. Can't wait to get my shipping notification


----------



## makeupgooroo8 (Jan 7, 2012)

mine shipped

0.4831 lbs.

Your January Birchbox has shipped! This month, we're helping you wipe the beauty slate clean with products designed to freshen up your entire routine.

Your box is being shipped via ground service. You can track its progress here:


----------



## zadidoll (Jan 7, 2012)

*cries* I want my tracking!


----------



## zadidoll (Jan 7, 2012)

Some of the images are up but the pages are not and at this time I do not know if the first image shown in the spoiler tag is for Box 2 as the page for Box 1 indicated it's image 555 and this is image 556 which should be for box 2.





Image 556 - Box 2?





Image 558 - Box 4?





Image 559 - Box 5?





Image 560 - Box 6?





Image 563 - Box 9?





Image 564 - Box 10?





Image 566 - Box 12?





Image 568 - Box 14?





Image 569 - Box 15?





Image 570 - Box 16?





Image 571 &amp; Image 572 - Boxes 17 &amp; 18?
 REMEMBER: Images above can change until the pages are officially up.


----------



## daisy351 (Jan 7, 2012)

Hope  they all ship in a timely manner this month!


----------



## Janamaste (Jan 7, 2012)

Mine shipped! I should have it Monday! I would love to get the C.O. Bigelow shampoo/conditioner box!

DATE / TIME LOCATION ACTIVITY 01/05/2012 06:53 PM Streamlite - MOONACHIE, NJ Received from Shipper 01/06/2012 05:36 AM Streamlite - MOONACHIE, NJ Enroute to Destination Processing Center 01/07/2012 12:27 AM   Arrived at Destination Process Center 01/07/2012 09:04 AM   Accepted by USPS 
*Weight:*0.5599 lbs.


----------



## PrincessAriel (Jan 7, 2012)

Just joined the group!  I love Birchbox! I just received my shipping confirmation. Either the month is going by faster than I thought or they're shipping earlier this month.


----------



## Isabelsjewely (Jan 7, 2012)

Track My Package  
 
Tracking Information: *Tracking Number:*
*USPS Delivery Confirmation Number:*
Shipping Information: *Firm:*
*Address:*
*Suite:*
*City/State/Zip:*HIRAM, GA 30141
*Weight:*0.5008 lbs.
DATE / TIME LOCATION ACTIVITY 01/06/2012 03:54 PM Streamlite - MOONACHIE, NJ Received from Shipper 01/07/2012 02:38 AM Streamlite - MOONACHIE, NJ Enroute to Destination Processing Center mine has shipped!


----------



## Katie-Gaslight (Jan 7, 2012)

my box shipped toooooo!!! weighs .49 lbs.

zadi, thanks for posting this! my profile is already almost the same.. mhhh. oh well!

i'm still mad i didn't get the larocca chamapgne creme thing a few months ago, lol!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Ultracitrus (Jan 7, 2012)

Super sleuth Zadi strikes again! All the January boxes look awesome. Won't be disappointed no matter which one I get!


----------



## ciaobella9821 (Jan 7, 2012)

My box says it weights 0.546  =)  Thats only one of my subs though, lol, still waiting for the other one to get shipped!


----------



## zadidoll (Jan 7, 2012)

Here's my Streamlite info.
 
*Weight:*0.5533 lbs.
Date / Time Location Activity 01/06/2012 07:04 PM Streamlite - MOONACHIE, NJ Received from Shipper 01/07/2012 02:49 AM Streamlite - MOONACHIE, NJ Enroute to Destination Processing Center 


> Originally Posted by *Ultracitrus* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Super sleuth Zadi strikes again! All the January boxes look awesome. Won't be disappointed no matter which one I get!


 And keep in mind that's MISSING boxes can't wait to see what's in those boxes.
 

BTW - Birchbox replied to my Tweet this morning.

[SIZE=14.5pt]*birchbox*[/SIZE] @birchbox replied to you: 



*[SIZE=11.5pt]birchbox [/SIZE]*[SIZE=10pt]birchbox[/SIZE] 

[SIZE=11.5pt]@zadidoll[/SIZE] nothing gets by you!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

[SIZE=8.5pt]Jan 07, 9:17 AMhttp://twitter.com/birchbox/status/...8&amp;nid=4+status_timestamp&amp;uid=18544212[/SIZE] via TweetDeck





*[SIZE=11.5pt]birchbox [/SIZE]*[SIZE=10pt]birchbox[/SIZE] 

[SIZE=11.5pt]@zadidoll[/SIZE] PS not giving anything away but we do love healthy snacks!

[SIZE=8.5pt]Jan 07, 9:18 AMhttp://twitter.com/birchbox/status/...5&amp;nid=4+status_timestamp&amp;uid=18544212[/SIZE] via TweetDeck

[SIZE=10pt]In reply toâ€¦ [/SIZE]





*[SIZE=11.5pt]zadidoll [/SIZE]*[SIZE=10pt]Zadidoll[/SIZE] 

[SIZE=11.5pt]Looks like some @Birchbox[/SIZE] will contain Larabars. I have a partial list up on Makeuptalk.com Birchbox group... fb.me/10oNrv2rc

[SIZE=8.5pt]Jan 07, 6:38 AMhttp://twitter.com/zadidoll/status/...8&amp;nid=4+status_timestamp&amp;uid=18544212[/SIZE] via Facebook


----------



## daisy351 (Jan 7, 2012)

Am I the only one whose box hasn't shipped yet?  I know it's not the 10th, but I hate waiting!


----------



## thetalambda2002 (Jan 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *daisy351* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Am I the only one whose box hasn't shipped yet?  I know it's not the 10th, but I hate waiting!


Mine hasn't, and I'm normally in the first wave. I'm hoping this means I got the box I want, because I always seem to get my second or 3rd choice and the one I want seems to go out later  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## ablueorange (Jan 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *daisy351* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Am I the only one whose box hasn't shipped yet?  I know it's not the 10th, but I hate waiting!



Don't worry! I haven't got mine either  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## benefitbabe90 (Jan 7, 2012)

I think that if I don't get the eyeliner, this is going to be goodbye between Birchbox and I. I just never seem to get the box I want :/. My box shipped but my box preview isn't up.


----------



## Rebbierae (Jan 7, 2012)

Ooh I have several of those Stila liners and I really like them!  I'm determined not to look at either tracking, or what's in the box--I want it to be a surprise when it gets here!  I did get shipping confirmation this morning so that's good--should get it sometime next week!

Damn @Katie--I think I threw away that champagne lotion stuff...I would have gladly sent it to you!


----------



## zadidoll (Jan 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *benefitbabe90* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I think that if I don't get the eyeliner, this is going to be goodbye between Birchbox and I. I just never seem to get the box I want :/. My box shipped but my box preview isn't up.





Your preview in your account won't be up until after the 10th.


----------



## thefauxlife (Jan 7, 2012)

I still haven't received mine either...Usually have a notice by now, but oh well...


----------



## whodeywoman (Jan 7, 2012)

I got my confirmation today.  Shipping Streamlite and weighs 0.558 lbs.  All I know, is I want the eyeliner!!!


----------



## Yeseniaw87 (Jan 7, 2012)

I signed up last month and I just got a shipping confirmation and my box weighs .7889

Welcome to Birchbox! Your first box has shipped and is making its way to your front door. We've included a mix of samples we think you'll love, from all-time favorites to our latest discoveries

*mod edit: corrected formatting since it created a huge blank space in post.


----------



## SmokeyEye22 (Jan 7, 2012)

I just did a quick scan of some of the the boxes real quick. This month looks good! I know quite a few ppl who cancelled last month and are regretting it now. Still haven't received a shipping confirmation but that's ok cuz I'm out of town until the 15th.


----------



## ladygrey (Jan 8, 2012)

Gahh! These boxes look pretty awesome. I'm just hoping that I get the Stila eyeliner!!


----------



## Dena Fletcher (Jan 8, 2012)

hey doll!!   good morning!!  thanks for this post!!!!  i love new application ideas...   hope you are enjyoing your weekend..   still up or just getting up????  teeeheeeeeeee 





 



> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Looks like Stila eyeliner is going to be heavily promoted this month.
> 
> http://blog.birchbox.com/post/15305724657/how-to-wear-color-liner-as-shadow


----------



## zadidoll (Jan 8, 2012)

Still up. LOL It's 3:43 AM and I won't see my bed until almost 7 AM. Bleh.


----------



## BehindtheLashes (Jan 8, 2012)

I signed up on 1/2/12.  Got my shipping info yesterday 1/7/12.  I'm box BB01 and it's weight is 0.7858 lbs.  Soooo excited!


----------



## Yeseniaw87 (Jan 8, 2012)

If you guys want zoya nail polish, they're doing a promo thing two free nail polish and all you pay is shipping and handling (6.95)


----------



## Yeseniaw87 (Jan 8, 2012)

Sorry forgot to put the promo code ZOYA2012


----------



## jayeldubya (Jan 8, 2012)

BB01 just means you signed up for the month to month subscription. It doesn't mean that's the box you'll get. The box number is written on the packaging when you receive your box.
 



> Originally Posted by *BehindtheLashes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I signed up on 1/2/12.  Got my shipping info yesterday 1/7/12.  I'm box BB01 and it's weight is 0.7858 lbs.  Soooo excited!


----------



## aftereight (Jan 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Yeseniaw87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Sorry forgot to put the promo code ZOYA2012



Is this for Birchbox.com or the zoya website?


----------



## aftereight (Jan 8, 2012)

I got my box yesterday!! I am SO pleased with this box! I've been a subscriber since November and I was kind of "meh" on the products I was getting, but this box has great value.

I received:

Lara Bar in Chocolate Chip Brownie

Stila Smudge Stick Waterproof Liner in Peacock

Miracle Skin Transformer Concealer in Light/Medium

Clark's Botanicals Smoothing Marine Cream

FIX  Immaculate Complexion. 

The FIX and Clark's full sized products are worth over $100 each! The liner alone is $20 and the concealer is around $35 full sized. I'm really pleased and I didn't even get to peek beforehand because apparently the January box is not available to look at online yet. Great box, I'm super happy! Now onto Myglam!


----------



## aftereight (Jan 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Yeseniaw87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Sorry forgot to put the promo code ZOYA2012



Is this for the Birchbox website or the Zoya site? I tried it on BB.com but it doesn't seem to work. Is it for certain polishes only?


----------



## brandyboop (Jan 8, 2012)

That sounds like an awesome box!  



> Originally Posted by *aftereight* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got my box yesterday!! I am SO pleased with this box! I've been a subscriber since November and I was kind of "meh" on the products I was getting, but this box has great value.
> 
> ...


----------



## Dena Fletcher (Jan 8, 2012)

im so jealous!!! i didnt even get my shipping email yet!   have any pics to share??   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
 



> Originally Posted by *aftereight* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got my box yesterday!! I am SO pleased with this box! I've been a subscriber since November and I was kind of "meh" on the products I was getting, but this box has great value.
> 
> ...


----------



## BehindtheLashes (Jan 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *jayeldubya* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> BB01 just means you signed up for the month to month subscription. It doesn't mean that's the box you'll get. The box number is written on the packaging when you receive your box.





Ok gotcha...was just trying to follow suit with the rest of the comments.


----------



## Ultracitrus (Jan 8, 2012)

Awesome! Thanks! Do you know when it expires?



> Originally Posted by *Yeseniaw87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Sorry forgot to put the promo code ZOYA2012


----------



## zadidoll (Jan 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *aftereight* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Is this for Birchbox.com or the zoya website?


 Zoya's.



> Originally Posted by *aftereight* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got my box yesterday!! I am SO pleased with this box! I've been a subscriber since November and I was kind of "meh" on the products I was getting, but this box has great value.
> 
> ...


 What box # was it? The box # is on the shipping label either as JANBB## or just the ##.

I got the Miracle Skin Transformer Concealer in Medium through my 1st quarter New Beauty Test Tube.


----------



## ciaobella9821 (Jan 8, 2012)

It expires tomorrow, the 9th, at midnight EST
 



> Originally Posted by *Ultracitrus* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Awesome! Thanks! Do you know when it expires?


----------



## aftereight (Jan 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Zoya's.
> ...



I just called my mom (i'm at my boyfriend's house) and she said it was Box #8.

I took a few photos with my phone, sorry for the bad lighting! The eyeliner is very nice and you really can't tell but it's a pretty, dark shade of turquoise. Not as bright as I thought it would be. No glitter, just a shimmery sheen. Not sure about the concealer. I'm an NC15 in MAC and Porcelain in Bobbi Brown so it might be a little dark for me. Although I do use Benefit Erase Paste in medium. Anyway, I'm going to compare the colors when I get home.













Forgot to mention, my box was 0.4849 lbs!


----------



## ahkae (Jan 8, 2012)

I signed up on 1/1/12 but mines have not shipped yet. Hopefully this week it will.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />



> Originally Posted by *BehindtheLashes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I signed up on 1/2/12.  Got my shipping info yesterday 1/7/12.  I'm box BB01 and it's weight is 0.7858 lbs.  Soooo excited!


----------



## taliacrayon24 (Jan 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Katie-Gaslight* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> my box shipped toooooo!!! weighs .49 lbs.
> 
> ...




Personally, I thought that stuff smelled unbelievably awful. Gave it to my mom (she liked it), and tried in vain to wash the scent off my arm  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

My box's weight is 0.5546 lbs. Hope I get the eyeliner or concealer, I'll be disappointed if I don't get either. =/


----------



## Ultracitrus (Jan 9, 2012)

The new product page for January is up! 

https://www.birchbox.com/shop/new?limit=all


----------



## afelice (Jan 9, 2012)

I still haven't received my shipping email :-(


----------



## lilyelement (Jan 9, 2012)

It looks like box 1 is the only one that is fully uploaded on Birchbox, that I can see at least.

Juicy Couture - Viva La Juicy
LÃ„RABAR Mini Bars
ORIGINS Checks And Balancesâ„¢ Frothy Face Wash
stila Smudge Stick Waterproof Eye Liner
VMV Hypoallergenics Re-Everything Lotion


----------



## KyleeLane (Jan 9, 2012)

New to this whole forum thing but I had to finally join. Sorry if I am posting incorrectly...

Anyway, I get my box today! If I get another Miracle Skin Transformer I will be a sad bunny. It seems it has been everywhere...in the Sephora skin sampler bag last month, this months TestTube, plus is was on deep clearance in a couple different places. It breaks me out SO bad...I sure want that peacock liner though *drools*


----------



## Pancua (Jan 9, 2012)

I haven't gotten a ship note for mine but the website says it should ship tomorrow so here is hoping!


----------



## heyitsrilee (Jan 9, 2012)

Birchbox just posted their January favorites video: (*Don't watch if you don't want to be spoiled!)

http://blip.tv/Birchbox/spoiler-alert-birchbox-january-favorites-5866777

It looks like anyone who has never received a Zoya nail polish will get one, but if you have gotten one before, you get the Stila Eye Pencil. That's what I took from the video at least. Was hoping there would be an awesome box that had both  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## zadidoll (Jan 9, 2012)

All boxes have been updated. Some images are still missing from the Birchbox site.


----------



## Pancua (Jan 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *heyitsrilee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Birchbox just posted their January favorites video: (*Don't watch if you don't want to be spoiled!)
> 
> ...


 This will be my first box so I'm both happy and sad, I wanted both! I'm greedy!


----------



## Janamaste (Jan 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *heyitsrilee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Birchbox just posted their January favorites video: (*Don't watch if you don't want to be spoiled!)
> 
> ...


I've received Zoya in the past, but I got box 4 - the only box with both Zoya and Stila. I'm stoked!


----------



## zadidoll (Jan 9, 2012)

I just realized I have BOTH Juicy Couture perfumes from Sephora orders. I wasn't impressed with either one and considering my box is shipped ground I'm guessing I'm getting a perfume. Bleh.


----------



## Pancua (Jan 9, 2012)

Oh hey, it looks like my SKU # is BB-001, is that the BB## ppl were discussing?


----------



## Souly (Jan 9, 2012)

Ugh,  not again!

No results were found. One of the following may have occurred: 1) The tracking number was entered incorrectly; please confirm the number and re-enter â€“ include any dashes, if applicable. 2) We have not received the package or data from the shipper at this time; please try again later.

This happened last month &amp; it took nearly a month to get here. Beyond frusterated w/ streamlite &amp; birchbox


----------



## aftereight (Jan 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *aftereight* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Weird I don't know why this got posted twice! If a mod can maybe delete the first post with the similar message that would be great!

I hate streamlite as well. It said my box was in a town (early in the morning!) that is 5 minutes from me and I didn't get my box until later the next day.

So jealous of whoever gets a zoya polish AND an eyeliner!! =P


----------



## tawnyanshawn (Jan 9, 2012)

no shipping notice yet  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## zadidoll (Jan 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Pancua* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Oh hey, it looks like my SKU # is BB-001, is that the BB## ppl were discussing?


Nope, that's the internal product code for BB. Boxes sent out are random and not based on the SKU. The box # is listed in the box history.


----------



## Pancua (Jan 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Nope, that's the internal product code for BB. Boxes sent out are random and not based on the SKU. The box # is listed in the box history.


Darn! I guess I have to wait until tomorrow then.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## zadidoll (Jan 9, 2012)

LOL If it's any consolation, my box has shipped but my account hasn't updated to reflect what box I'm getting. I'm hoping for either Zoya or Stila (both if I get box 4).


----------



## ladygrey (Jan 9, 2012)

I got a shipping notice this morning! The thing better get the heck in my mailbox NOW. Can you tell I'm a teensy bit impatient, hahah?


----------



## Pancua (Jan 9, 2012)

I just got my ship notice via Streamlite! 

*Weight:*0.557 lbs.


----------



## Dena Fletcher (Jan 9, 2012)

woooohoooo! finally got what i have been waiting for!!!!!!




 

Hi dena,

Your January Birchbox has shipped! This month, we're helping you wipe the beauty slate clean with products designed to freshen up your entire routine.

        *Weight:0.5498 lbs.** (any ideas which one by this weight?????  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />)*


----------



## BehindtheLashes (Jan 9, 2012)

My box has been delivered but I'm stuck at work...ughhh haha


----------



## Dena Fletcher (Jan 9, 2012)

i know this will need mentioned on the swap page but figured id throw it out there now for anyone that may be bummed if they didnt get the stila liner and wanted it..  i dont wear that color (peacock) so i will try to swap it out for sure!


----------



## SmokeyEye22 (Jan 9, 2012)

Just got my shipping notice. Mine weight 0.6143lbs! I've already received a Zoya polish so I hope I get the eyeliner. I've also tried the Skin Transfomer as a free sample from Sephora.


----------



## GirlyEnthusiast (Jan 9, 2012)

Yay got my shipping notice this morning! Tracking number is still inactive but that's not unusual.


----------



## benefitbabe90 (Jan 9, 2012)

I hope I get box four. It has the brown liner and a zoya polish.


----------



## monica75052 (Jan 9, 2012)

*I just got an email confirmation that my box has shipped!  I can't wait to see the preview tomorrow.  I am hoping I get both the eyeliner and zoya polish too.  I wasn't too impressed with my first box in December.  I received the Ageless perfume (liked), Benefit Porefessional (liked), Showstoppers (gave it to my daughter), Jouer lipgloss (loved), L'Oreal mythic oil (still haven't tried yet),  and eBoost (??).  So hopefully I can really enjoy my January box this time!  crossing my fingers...*


----------



## Dena Fletcher (Jan 9, 2012)

i hope you love it too!!! 

do you know your box weight???
 



> Originally Posted by *monica75052* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> *I just got an email confirmation that my box has shipped!  I can't wait to see the preview tomorrow.  I am hoping I get both the eyeliner and zoya polish too.  I wasn't too impressed with my first box in December.  I received the Ageless perfume (liked), Benefit Porefessional (liked), Showstoppers (gave it to my daughter), Jouer lipgloss (loved), L'Oreal mythic oil (still haven't tried yet),  and eBoost (??).  So hopefully I can really enjoy my January box this time!  crossing my fingers...*


----------



## monica75052 (Jan 9, 2012)

*It is 0.5446 lbs.  *
 



> Originally Posted by *Dena Fletcher* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> i hope you love it too!!!
> 
> do you know your box weight???


----------



## GinaM (Jan 9, 2012)

So this is my first Birchbox.  I read alot of good and bad reviews so we will see.  I received the shipping notice and my box weight is .8182 lbs.  Anyone gotten there's yet with a similar weight?


----------



## Pancua (Jan 9, 2012)

I got mine a little bit ago and it was Weight:0.557 lbs.


----------



## monica75052 (Jan 9, 2012)

*It says it weights 0.5446 lbs.*


----------



## Dena Fletcher (Jan 9, 2012)

will you share some pics when you get home?  and the weight?  teeeheeeeee 

 



> Originally Posted by *BehindtheLashes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My box has been delivered but I'm stuck at work...ughhh haha


----------



## zadidoll (Jan 9, 2012)

Nope. I know mine was under 1/2 pound. Judging by the weight I'm guessing you got the shampoo and conditioner and possibly the Algenist Firming and Lifting Cream (box 6). That's just a guess though.


----------



## zadidoll (Jan 9, 2012)

Here are the weights so far from those who have posted their box weight.

0.5008 lbs.
0.49 lbs.
0.546 lbs.
0.4831 lbs.
0.5533 lbs.
0.4849 lbs. - box 8
0.5546 lbs
0.557 lbs.
0.5498 lbs.
0.6143 lbs.
0.5446 lbs.
0.8182 lbs.
0.557 lbs.


----------



## mari anne (Jan 9, 2012)

I got my shipping notice and my box weight was .4818. I was really hoping for box 2, 9 or 11 but I think my box is too light. I will probably be disappointed again. I really want to try the VMV eye serum.


----------



## Janamaste (Jan 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *benefitbabe90* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I hope I get box four. It has the brown liner and a zoya polish.



The liner isn't brown. I got box four and the color is purple tang.

Weight on Box 4 is .5599


----------



## ahkae (Jan 9, 2012)

Just received my shipping info today as well. It weighs 0.5665 lbs. I hope streamlite doesn't actually take 10 days to ship to California. =/


----------



## thefauxlife (Jan 9, 2012)

streamlite takes FOREVERRRR to get to california! Or at least where I live it seems....  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Pancua (Jan 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *thefauxlife* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> streamlite takes FOREVERRRR to get to california! Or at least where I live it seems....  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


This will be my first experience with it so it should be interesting to see how  long it takes.


----------



## ahkae (Jan 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *thefauxlife* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> streamlite takes FOREVERRRR to get to california! Or at least where I live it seems....  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />



How long did it take for your shipment to arrive?


----------



## thefauxlife (Jan 9, 2012)

I think it's really disappointing that some people have already received boxes while others are still waiting on a simple email CONFIRMING that their box has shipped, and still have to wait another week for it to be at their doorstep. I love birchbox but DANG. This wait is getting REALLY old. 

If I wasn't such a sucker for samples....


----------



## monica75052 (Jan 9, 2012)

*It takes forever to get to the Texas area too.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />*


----------



## Pancua (Jan 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *monica75052* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> *It takes forever to get to the Texas area too.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />*


Nooooooo!


----------



## Dena Fletcher (Jan 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Here are the weights so far from those who have posted their box weight.
> 
> ...



cool!!!   a good variety!!!  ill post a pic of my box when it comes if pics arent yet available...  is that a good idea??


----------



## zadidoll (Jan 9, 2012)

Post even if someone else has the same box. We love seeing everyone's boxes and thoughts on what they got.


----------



## Dena Fletcher (Jan 9, 2012)

i watched the jan sneak peek birchbox video and they said first timers get the zoya..  everyone else the eyeliner.......

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uOgnnF80EHk&amp;feature=g-all-u&amp;context=G26e93a5FAAAAAAAADAA



> Originally Posted by *Janamaste* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Steffi (Jan 9, 2012)

I got my shipping notice today! Box weighs 0.5719 lbs.

I WANT A ZOYA.  I'll live with the eyeliner too.  I know I've gotten Zoya before but they've sent it to me both times they've sent them out since I started.


----------



## Dena Fletcher (Jan 9, 2012)

hi monica!!!!!   have you checked out myglam yet??  also you cna try a julep nailpolish box for 5 bucks..  after that it got to 19.99...   myglam is 10 too!!!!!!!!!!  i am getting all 3 this month..  yay!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

 



> Originally Posted by *monica75052* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> *It takes forever to get to the Texas area too.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />*


----------



## Ultracitrus (Jan 9, 2012)

I'm getting the same message but I'm sure the info will show up tonight or tomorrow. I very much doubt it means there is a problem or delay will our boxes  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
 



> Originally Posted by *Souly* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Ugh,  not again!
> 
> ...


----------



## Yeseniaw87 (Jan 9, 2012)

Lol you missed my box .7889 lbs


----------



## daisy351 (Jan 9, 2012)

Still no shipping notice!  I guess I'll have to wait until tomorrow.  Why can't they ship them all out the same day?


----------



## monica75052 (Jan 9, 2012)

*Dena, you are such a bad influence!  lol   I thought I had already checked into it but I guess I hadn't...  and I like it.  Should I????? Is the Julep nailpolish with myglam?*


----------



## Dena Fletcher (Jan 9, 2012)

nope. julep is seperate,. http://www.julep.com/mavens/stories

if you type in january for promo code you get for 5 bucks..  (theres a julep thread on here to read) .. then if you dont want to pay 19.99 after that, just cancel. i wanted at least one box..  the thread on here has lots of pics and info... 

the myglam i think we may have talked about and you may have looked into...  i have talked to so many people about it i lose track.. sorry if i an repeating myself..  ( a myglam thread on here as well)

i have heard such good things about julep i wanted to at least get my hands on a few bottles..  its all nail polish/hand care (srcub /lotion etc)..  cool thing about julep is they send out your box as soon as you sign up...   no waiting!!  let me know..   teeheeee.. if you take the quiz let me know what you are...im american beauty..  also zadidoll had posted alot about it.. she is QUEEN of the monthly sub services!!!!

 



> Originally Posted by *monica75052* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> *Dena, you are such a bad influence!  lol   I thought I had already checked into it but I guess I hadn't...  and I like it.  Should I????? Is the Julep nailpolish with myglam?*


----------



## zadidoll (Jan 9, 2012)

The Julep thread can be found in the Subscriptions &amp; Samples group.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> See my signature for the link.


----------



## traci0622 (Jan 9, 2012)

I received my box today. It was box 9 and the weight mentioned on the shipping notice was 0.5513 lbs. Tell me if I am wrong but if I did the math right, my VMV Re-everything eye serum is worth $32.  $80 dollars for 30ml.  $80/30ml=$2.66 per ml .The sample size is 12ml.  So 12ml times $2.66 is $31.92.  That alone is worth the $10.  Not bad for my first box.


----------



## zadidoll (Jan 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *traci0622* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I received my box today. It was box 9 and the weight mentioned on the shipping notice was 0.5513 lbs. Tell me if I am wrong but if I did the math right, my VMV Re-everything eye serum is worth $32.  $80 dollars for 30ml.  $80/30ml=$2.66 per ml .The sample size is 12ml.  So 12ml times $2.66 is $31.92.  That alone is worth the $10.  Not bad for my first box.


 VMV Hypoallergenics Re-Everything Eye Serum retails on Birchbox for $80. Size is indeed 30 ml.

$80 Ã· 30 mL = $2.666666666666667 per mL (you have to round up because the amount is $2.666 if the next number was a 4 as in $2.664 then it would be $2.66).

$2.67 x 12 mL = $32

Nice!


----------



## krod1229 (Jan 9, 2012)

I got Box 2!  (weight 0.6182oz)

It contains the Befine Night Cream, Juicy Couture fragrance, VMV eye serum, Zoya Nail Polish in Megan (lavender-gray color.  LOVE IT!), and a mini larabar. 

I'm happy with my box but wish it had the smudge stick!  Maybe next time!


----------



## Steffi (Jan 9, 2012)

I shouldn't get box 2, considering I've gotten that night cream before(and hated it). Still hoping for a polish! I'll be fine with the eyeliner too, but the polish'd get much more use.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## zadidoll (Jan 9, 2012)

Updated.

Going by box # since it's possible that the weight will be different depending on packaging it's possible the same box person A gets might have a different weight from person B. We just have to wait and see.

Box 1:

Box 2: 0.6182 lbs.

Box 3:

Box 4:

Box 5:

Box 6:

Box 7:

Box 8: 0.4849 lbs.

Box 9: 0.5513 lbs

Box 10:

Box 11:

Box 12:

Box 13:

Box 14:

Box 15:

Box 16:

Box 17:

Box 18:

Box 19:

0.5008 lbs.
0.49 lbs.
0.546 lbs.
0.4831 lbs.
0.5533 lbs.
0.5546 lbs
0.557 lbs.
0.5498 lbs.
0.6143 lbs.
0.5446 lbs.
0.8182 lbs.
0.557 lbs.


----------



## Stemarber (Jan 9, 2012)

Mine shipped today and weighs 0.5796 lbs.


----------



## jaimelesmots (Jan 9, 2012)

Hi all

New to the forum and to Birchbox. I hope to receive my first box tomorrow! Got confirmation Saturday, and it said it was in my local USPS distribution center on Saturday, too. weight was 0.5658, which I haven't seen yet, and nothing really close either.

Hoping to revamp my makeup routine in 2012. Can't wait to see what box I get and which ones you all get!


----------



## krystlbear (Jan 9, 2012)

Hi Ladies, I new here and I am receiving my first Birchbox this month. It has been shipped and weighs 0.582 lbs.


----------



## jayeldubya (Jan 9, 2012)

I haven't gotten my email yet. But I'm being patient.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Katie-Gaslight (Jan 9, 2012)

my box is still stuck in NJ (since friday) &gt;.&lt; boo


----------



## BehindtheLashes (Jan 9, 2012)

I got box 17, weighed 0.7858 lbs.

(Zadi I got everything you listed in the other thread)

Jouer Lip Gloss in Birchbox Pink

C.O. Bigalow Lavender &amp; Peppermint Shampoo

C.O. Bigalow Lavender &amp; Peppermint Conditioner

Juicy Couture - Viva La Juicy tester

LÃ„RABAR Mini Bars

Zoya Nail Polish in Kristen

I'll post pics tomorrow when I have some free time.


----------



## Katie-Gaslight (Jan 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Updated.
> 
> ...



zadi, my box .4905 to be exact. i just rounded! just FYI, so your list can be complete =)


----------



## katzenstern (Jan 9, 2012)

from CT, received box#7 today, 0.5581 lbs.   The stila liner was broken  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Anna Heimberger (Jan 9, 2012)

I came home from work today to find my pretty pink box waiting for me!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  It's only my second month, but it really is like coming home once a month to a surprise birthday present!

I have box #8:

* Clark's Botanicals Smoothing Marine Cream ($115 full-size value)
* FIX Malibu Immaculate Complexion smoothing serum ($125 full-size value)
* Miracle Skin Transformer Treat &amp; Conceal ($36 full-size value)
* stila Smudge Stick waterproof eye liner in Peacock (full-size!!!) ($20 value)
* LARABAR mini bar in blueberry muffin
Bonus Item: Birchbox magnet and mini detox tip sheet

I could have done without the LARABAR and would have rather received another deluxe sample, but this box is worth it in my opinion for the smudge stick eye liner alone.  I'm pleased  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## shamrocked (Jan 9, 2012)

Hi all - I just wanted to update I received my birchbox - #9 - and streamlite said the weight was  0.5548

 *Weight:*0.5548 lbs.

Wee bit sad I didn't get the eyeliner, but I'm not complaining, theres enough goodies putting a smile on my face that I'm happy to have received.    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## zadidoll (Jan 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *katzenstern* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> The stila liner was broken  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Contact Birchbox, they should replace it for you or give you credit for it.


----------



## Mrs Gaeul (Jan 9, 2012)

I got my first box today... it weighed 0.5614 lbs.

It had the following:

1. Archipelago Pomegranate Body Soap

2. Juicy Couture Fragrance

3. Stila Smudge Stick Waterproof Eyeliner (purple)

4. Zoya Nail Polish in Megan (lavender-grey)

5. Witchcraft Granola

6. Birchbox Magnet 

However, my Juicy Couture fragrance sample busted in the box so everything smells super strong. I was looking forward to using the fragrance, too! Hopefully they can fix it, I mean it is my first box and all! 

I was surprised that I didn't get any skincare products, since my profile said that I care the most about that (face cream)!


----------



## Anna Heimberger (Jan 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Autumn Dahy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got my first box today... it weighed 0.5614 lbs.
> 
> ...




Viva La Juicy is a yummy fragrance.  I got it with a recent Sephora purchase and have been told I "smell good" by several people.

I would contact Birchbox and see if they'll send you another one or give you some kind of credits towards it.


----------



## Katie-Gaslight (Jan 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Autumn Dahy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got my first box today... it weighed 0.5614 lbs.
> 
> ...





seems like there is a box with both e/l and zoya polish! ha!


----------



## katzenstern (Jan 9, 2012)

I just contacted Birchbox. An autoreply wrote: Thanks for contacting the Customer Operations Team at Birchbox! Please note it may take up to 3 business days for a reply.    The stila liner I got was in blue riboon. It's very soft so you guys should be careful.. *The liner won't go back once twist out, and is super easy to break. * Not so happy with the packaging, but the liner itself is really good.


----------



## xokrysten (Jan 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *thefauxlife* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I think it's really disappointing that some people have already received boxes while others are still waiting on a simple email CONFIRMING that their box has shipped, and still have to wait another week for it to be at their doorstep. I love birchbox but DANG. This wait is getting REALLY old.
> 
> If I wasn't such a sucker for samples....



I can agree with you on that! I'm jealous that some of you have already received the box.

I hope I get an email tomorrow morning that it shipped.


----------



## Isabelsjewely (Jan 9, 2012)

mine will be here tomorrow. I'm hoping for one of the boxes with the liner and the nail polish. will take photos.


----------



## lillybunny (Jan 9, 2012)

How do you find the number of box you get? All i know is mine is .665 lbs


----------



## sillylilly05 (Jan 9, 2012)

mine is .5583 lbs!


----------



## lilyelement (Jan 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *lillybunny* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> How do you find the number of box you get? All i know is mine is .665 lbs


Once you receive the box it will be on the shipping label.

Or you can look at the birchbox "box" page once they upload the contents for the box you will receive this month.


----------



## shinylights (Jan 9, 2012)

this is my second time getting a birchbox, not knowing what i'm getting is KILLING ME, lol. ah it's in the town that all our mail goes to before bieng shipped out to the other smaller towns, knowing my luck won't be here until AFTER tomorrow when i go to town to check my po box. the weight of my box is - Weight:0.6102 lbs.


----------



## krod1229 (Jan 10, 2012)

Do you think they determine who gets which box based on profiles or is it random?


----------



## lilyelement (Jan 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *krod1229* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Do you think they determine who gets which box based on profiles or is it random?



I think they utilize some of the information, but not all of it to be honest.

I got a pur minerals sample once and they actually sent me the color that I specified in my profile. Other than that I haven't noticed anything based on my profile :/


----------



## makeupgooroo8 (Jan 10, 2012)

I got box #8 and I can't complain - I am just so glad that I did not get fragrances this month!


----------



## Mrs Gaeul (Jan 10, 2012)

A pic of my box!


----------



## Lateshoes (Jan 10, 2012)

I got my shipping conformation a few days ago, but it's still stuck in the same spot. Curse you, Moonachie, New Jersey! Curse you!

*Weight:*0.8077 lbs.  (haven't seen any others with the same weight yet)


----------



## Lady SilverX (Jan 10, 2012)

My box weighs* 0.6238 lbs*. Anyone else with the same weight?
This is my first box and from what I've read, shipping to California is pretty slow. How much longer does it take to get to the west coast?


----------



## aftereight (Jan 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Autumn Dahy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ah so your the lucky duck! I want that Zoya color so badly! I love the mini's


----------



## Anna Heimberger (Jan 10, 2012)

Jealous!!!

That soap looks really good ... Let us know what you think of it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />



> Originally Posted by *Autumn Dahy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## NutMeg19 (Jan 10, 2012)

I got my January 2012 Birchbox yesterday.  It is box #9.  It included the following:

*a Birchbox magnet

*a sample of 'wichcraft granola

*Zola nail polish in Megan (YAY!  LOVE this!)

*Miracle Skin Transformer Treat &amp; Conceal (tiny sample)

*Juicy Couture : Juicy (YUCK...not my style AT ALL)

*VMV Hypoallergenics Re-Everything Eye Serum (This is what I was most impressed with. HUGE sample. A regular size is 30ml and $80....this sample is 12ml, which obviously is way worth my $10!!!!)

Can't wait to see what comes next month.  Hope we don't ever see a repeat of December 2011!


----------



## thetalambda2002 (Jan 10, 2012)

mine is .6235 and this is my 6th box.
 



> Originally Posted by *Lady SilverX* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My box weighs* 0.6238 lbs*. Anyone else with the same weight?
> This is my first box and from what I've read, shipping to California is pretty slow. How much longer does it take to get to the west coast?


----------



## Lady SilverX (Jan 10, 2012)

@ thetalambda2002: Thanks!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Animekitten (Jan 10, 2012)

This is going to be my first birchbox (along with myglam, green grab bag, and eco emi) this month. I want to compare them for the next three months then just decide on 2 subscriptions.  Im super excited!  My box weighs .5605 lbs.  Should arrive in a couple hours, i hope to get both eyeliner and polish.


----------



## zadidoll (Jan 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Animekitten* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> This is going to be my first birchbox (along with myglam, green grab bag, and eco emi) this month. I want to compare them for the next three months then just decide on 2 subscriptions.  Im super excited!  My box weighs .5605 lbs.  Should arrive in a couple hours, i hope to get both eyeliner and polish.


Would you mind joining the Subscriptions and Sampling group and post more info on Green Grab Bag and another thread on your Eco-Emi box please? Love to hear more about Green Grab Bag and what you got in Eco-Emi (which you'll get in about two weeks if she's still mailing out stuff on the 17th).


----------



## MakeupA (Jan 10, 2012)

Yay this is my first month for all of those too and I'm most excited about the green grab bag as it's organic/natural and all beauty products.  I decided not to go with eco emi because I am not intersted in items like pasta and laundry detergent. Plus I never really liked the previous bags I saw and read about online. Hopefully my birchbox will be here by Thursday (fingers crossed)!

 



> Originally Posted by *Animekitten* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> This is going to be my first birchbox (along with myglam, green grab bag, and eco emi) this month. I want to compare them for the next three months then just decide on 2 subscriptions.  Im super excited!  My box weighs .5605 lbs.  Should arrive in a couple hours, i hope to get both eyeliner and polish.


----------



## TXSlainte (Jan 10, 2012)

Just got my tracking info. My box weighs .584 lbs. I've been a Birchbox subscriber for 14 months, and I think this is going to be the make-it-or-break-it box. The last few boxes, since maybe October, have been pretty disappointing for me, although up until that time I had no complaints at all.   I'm really hoping for a return to the days of truly deluxe, high end samples. My fingers are crossed!


----------



## Souly (Jan 10, 2012)

mine is .6066.

Last month, it took nearly 4 weeks to get to Portland, Oregon and thats not the first time its happened


----------



## daisy351 (Jan 10, 2012)

I STILL haven't gotten a shipping notice, grrr, wth!?


----------



## CalliMac (Jan 10, 2012)

Looks like my box will beat me to Massachusetts! When I get home it should be there (I wont be home til Friday...)

Also ladies I have a question. When you refer friends, how long does it take for the points to appear in your account?


----------



## Amber Beach (Jan 10, 2012)

Got my box today Box #17... weighed.. .7 or .07 or whatever...this was my first box &amp; I have to say Im not pleased  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Looked more like a cracker jack box


----------



## Pancua (Jan 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Amber Beach* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Got my box today Box #17... weighed.. .7 or .07 or whatever...this was my first box &amp; I have to say Im not pleased  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Looked more like a cracker jack box


What all did you get that made you unhappy?


----------



## Cocainex (Jan 10, 2012)

My box is .5856lbs, and I really hope I get the Stila eyeliner! I love the color of Peacock and would like to try it.


----------



## Amber Beach (Jan 10, 2012)

well I got a tiny food bar, a tiny lip gloss, &amp; tiny bottles of shampoo &amp; conditioner. Only good part was the nail polish, &amp; its not even that expensive anyway!

....def no eyeliner or creams or anything worth value....


----------



## Pancua (Jan 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Amber Beach* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> well I got a tiny food bar, a tiny lip gloss, &amp; tiny bottles of shampoo &amp; conditioner. Only good part was the nail polish, &amp; its not even that expensive anyway!
> 
> ....def no eyeliner or creams or anything worth value....



Were you expecting bigger items or just not the items you got?


----------



## Animekitten (Jan 10, 2012)

So I got my box and I received box 4: Zoya polish in megan which is a pale lavender grey, I didn't like it at first but after I put it on I loved it Stila smudge stick in purple tang love this color Pomegranate soap which smells absolutely amazing, I just keep sniffing it lol Juicy couture I just don't think this smell is for me it reminds me of my grandmas perfume Life style extra is a wichcraft granola which I haven't tasted yet, at first glance I thought it was tea lol I posted the link to green grab bag in the subscription list a few days ago. I'll post pics as soon as I receive the other boxes/bags.


----------



## Animekitten (Jan 10, 2012)

So I got my box and I received: Zoya polish in megan which is a pale lavender grey, I didn't like it at first but after I put it on I loved it Stila smudge stick in purple tang love this color Pomegranate soap which smells absolutely amazing, I just keep sniffing it lol Juicy couture I just don't think this smell is for me it reminds me of my grandmas perfume Life style extra is a wichcraft granola which I haven't tasted yet, at first glance I thought it was tea lol I posted the link to green grab bag in the subscription list a few days ago. I'll post pics as soon as I receive the other boxes/bags.


----------



## Amber Beach (Jan 10, 2012)

Just something better than that... a granola bar &amp; shampoo I may be able to use 1 POSSIBLY 2 times, &amp; lip gloss that looks like its for a child.... For $10 I could have bought a box of granola bars A full size bottle of shampoo &amp; a nice lip gloss. I know its my first box but you would think they would want to make a better impression. Because I am NOT impressed. I wouldn't EVER give my box to someone as a gift I would be embarrassed. It would be different if there was a nice soap or eyeliner or cream or serum but its like they took the worst items &amp; put them in the box...


----------



## Dena Fletcher (Jan 10, 2012)

i was wondering the same thing..  my december box is that last thing showing on bb site..  no jan info yet.  

 



> Originally Posted by *lillybunny* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> How do you find the number of box you get? All i know is mine is .665 lbs


----------



## Isabelsjewely (Jan 10, 2012)

I received box 15 @ a weight of 0.5008. I got Lionfish as my color of eyeliner.


----------



## ciaobella9821 (Jan 10, 2012)

That nail polish brand is actually really good.  After receiving one in my birchbox a while ago I have officially been turned.  It is normally 8 dollars for a full size bottle.  How expensive do you consider good nail polish to be??
 



> Originally Posted by *Amber Beach* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> well I got a tiny food bar, a tiny lip gloss, &amp; tiny bottles of shampoo &amp; conditioner. Only good part was the nail polish, &amp; its not even that expensive anyway!
> 
> ....def no eyeliner or creams or anything worth value....


----------



## Dena Fletcher (Jan 10, 2012)

how big is the perfume?  
 



> Originally Posted by *krod1229* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got Box 2!  (weight 0.6182oz)
> 
> ...


----------



## Dena Fletcher (Jan 10, 2012)

*WELCOME!!!!!!!  *




 please share pics with us!!!  we all love seeing pics of the boxes!!!  hope you enjoy the forum..  i am fairly new to it myself and i read it daily..  do you get myglam or any other monthly sample boxes?  nice to have you in our group...




 



> Originally Posted by *jaimelesmots* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hi all
> 
> ...


----------



## Dena Fletcher (Jan 10, 2012)

WELCOME *to the group! hope you enjoy it! im kinda new and im addicted, i check the forum daily.. do you get any other monthly sample boxes?  i hope you share pics with us! welcome aboard!!!!



*

 



> Originally Posted by *krystlbear* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hi Ladies, I new here and I am receiving my first Birchbox this month. It has been shipped and weighs 0.582 lbs.


----------



## Amber Beach (Jan 10, 2012)

I normally spend $8-10 on nail polish. The nail polish was the good part of the box. Just seems like it wasn't worth the $10... been different with some creams serums or something of that nature but it seemed like they threw the cheapest products in the box.


----------



## Amber Beach (Jan 10, 2012)

The perfume is a very small sample. Comparable to Avon or Mary Kay


----------



## Dena Fletcher (Jan 10, 2012)

i see the perfume is a smaple size.. the video they did confused me..  after watching it a 2nd time i see the samples sitting in front of the full size bottles.. they say "both would look great on your vanity" at first i thought they were sending a bigger bottle.. then realized after 2nd watch they meant after you buy the full size..  hahahaaa..  talk about flaky. i totally misinterpreted what they meant..  i have to laugh at myself sometimes..  im sure they will replace your eyeliner....their cust svc is really great!

Quote: Originally Posted by *katzenstern* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


from CT, received box#7 today, 0.5581 lbs.   The stila liner was broken  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## lilyelement (Jan 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *daisy351* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I STILL haven't gotten a shipping notice, grrr, wth!?



Neither have I  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I keep checking my email and expecting it to be there.


----------



## yanelib27 (Jan 10, 2012)

This is my first box and it was also #2. It seems a lot of us got this box.

It has the Befine Night Cream (!!), Juicy Couture fragrance (love), VMV eye serum (!!), Zoya Nail Polish in Megan lavender-gray color (like), and a mini larabar (ehh). 

I was hoping for lots of face care stuff when I signed up so I am excited to try the night cream and the eye serum  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I hope I can report later that I love both. Fingers crossed.

I want to ask you all, should I also join myglam? Yes or no??


----------



## Dena Fletcher (Jan 10, 2012)

you got that box because you are new..  zoya went to first timers..  their cust service is really great..  they will fix it.. 



> Originally Posted by *Autumn Dahy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got my first box today... it weighed 0.5614 lbs.
> 
> ...


----------



## Dena Fletcher (Jan 10, 2012)

what was the weight of you box??   thanks doll

 



> Originally Posted by *NutMeg19* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got my January 2012 Birchbox yesterday.  It is box #9.  It included the following:
> 
> ...


----------



## Dena Fletcher (Jan 10, 2012)

i hope you are pleased!!!!!!!!!!! please share pics of all your goodies!!! i have never heard of green grab bag..  is it a monthly sub? how much??? thanks

 



> Originally Posted by *Animekitten* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> This is going to be my first birchbox (along with myglam, green grab bag, and eco emi) this month. I want to compare them for the next three months then just decide on 2 subscriptions.  Im super excited!  My box weighs .5605 lbs.  Should arrive in a couple hours, i hope to get both eyeliner and polish.


----------



## jaimelesmots (Jan 10, 2012)

Thanks for the welcome Dena. I was going to wait on My Glam because of all the mixed reviews, but I saw that they opened up some subscriptions for Feb. and so I decided (impulse really) to pop for a box. I'm really excited about what I'm going to get in my BB, and as a grad student, I can't really afford to spend more than $10/mo on make-up. It's a good way for me to control my spending, hehe. That and I needed some new fresh make-up. The box should be there waiting for me when I get home from school today! It will be a nice treat after my super long day. Hopefully I'll get my act together after making dinner and post some pics for you all to enjoy!


----------



## Dena Fletcher (Jan 10, 2012)

i got a sample of the be fine night cream in last box and loved it.. i bought the full size bottle..   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

i just joined myglam in dec.. if all works out i should be getting my first bag soon..  i say go for it.. check out their facebook page.  tells you what you can expect,  GOOD stuff!!  theres a myglam thread on here.. i am very excited for it! 
 



> Originally Posted by *yanelib27* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> This is my first box and it was also #2. It seems a lot of us got this box.
> 
> ...


----------



## Dena Fletcher (Jan 10, 2012)

i agree totally.. i am also watching my money.. i realized just saving my loose change pays for my boxes, so that how i justify it.. also controls my impulse buying, knowing goodies will be coming...yes please do share pics!!   the forum is super fun..  at the beginning of the month everyone talks about being anxious for new box, then box comes and we talk about it til its about time to get excited for the next one!!!  good idea to sign up for myglam now.. they seem to sell out fast, so at least you have your foot in the door  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> you will have fun on here... i check forum updates daily.. 

 



> Originally Posted by *jaimelesmots* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Thanks for the welcome Dena. I was going to wait on My Glam because of all the mixed reviews, but I saw that they opened up some subscriptions for Feb. and so I decided (impulse really) to pop for a box. I'm really excited about what I'm going to get in my BB, and as a grad student, I can't really afford to spend more than $10/mo on make-up. It's a good way for me to control my spending, hehe. That and I needed some new fresh make-up. The box should be there waiting for me when I get home from school today! It will be a nice treat after my super long day. Hopefully I'll get my act together after making dinner and post some pics for you all to enjoy!


----------



## xokrysten (Jan 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *lilyelement* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ditto! No e-mail yet. I hope my box doesn't get lost again


----------



## jayeldubya (Jan 10, 2012)

I haven't received my shipping information yet either. But I'm actually being patient for once! Shocking!


----------



## glamigirl (Jan 10, 2012)

was on monthly subscription my first two months and boxes sent out by 4th of the month.  i changed over to the 1 yr and now my acct says box will be shipped by the 10th.  still waiting for email notification.


----------



## monica75052 (Jan 10, 2012)

*Dena!!!  I joined myglam and Julep today.  I used the promo code for Julep.  If I really like it, I might keep it.  I can't wait for my first shipments!  *


----------



## Dena Fletcher (Jan 10, 2012)

*cool!!  im so stoked!! my julep shipped yesterday..  when you took the quiz which  one were you??? *

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/122380/julep-maven-box

*theres the thread.. zadidoll posted what you would get depending on results..  and theres lots of pics!!!!!  i joined that group too.....*
*you will get your first myglam in feb? i think jan is sold out?  i am so glad you signed up! this is so fun!!  .  it makes its 10x funner when you can talk to people that love products just as much as you do!!!!  and i did my first swap last month too!



*


> Originally Posted by *monica75052* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> *Dena!!!  I joined myglam and Julep today.  I used the promo code for Julep.  If I really like it, I might keep it.  I can't wait for my first shipments!  *


----------



## mari anne (Jan 10, 2012)

I got my box today. I am so disappointed. I really wanted the VMV Eye Serum. It made sense for me to get it as I have splurge on eye cream in my profile. Instead I got box 8. I can't use the concealer because it is too dark. Also, the Stila eyeliner wasn't in the box. I was not going to use it as I can't wear eyeliner because it hurts my eyes but my sister might have liked it. I am starting to really dislike Birchbox.


----------



## MandyWiltse (Jan 10, 2012)

I literally just got my shipping notice, and apparently my box was shipped several days ago. They must be really backlogged with new subscriptions from Christmas if boxes that were shipped days ago are just now getting their shipping notices.


----------



## xokrysten (Jan 10, 2012)

yay, mine shipped! It's weight is 0.7061. Kinda big!


----------



## krystlbear (Jan 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Dena Fletcher* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> WELCOME *to the group! hope you enjoy it! im kinda new and im addicted, i check the forum daily.. do you get any other monthly sample boxes?  i hope you share pics with us! welcome aboard!!!!
> 
> ...


----------



## Dena Fletcher (Jan 10, 2012)

would you mind sharing a pic of your box please?   thanks bunches  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> im sorry you didnt like it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

 



> Originally Posted by *mari anne* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got my box today. I am so disappointed. I really wanted the VMV Eye Serum. It made sense for me to get it as I have splurge on eye cream in my profile. Instead I got box 8. I can't use the concealer because it is too dark. Also, the Stila eyeliner wasn't in the box. I was not going to use it as I can't wear eyeliner because it hurts my eyes but my sister might have liked it. I am starting to really dislike Birchbox.


----------



## lilyelement (Jan 10, 2012)

My box shipped today and streamlite says it is 0.5827 lbs.

I hope everyone else that was waiting on the shipment email got their email too! &lt;3


----------



## lilyelement (Jan 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *mari anne* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got my box today. I am so disappointed. I really wanted the VMV Eye Serum. It made sense for me to get it as I have splurge on eye cream in my profile. Instead I got box 8. I can't use the concealer because it is too dark. Also, the Stila eyeliner wasn't in the box. I was not going to use it as I can't wear eyeliner because it hurts my eyes but my sister might have liked it. I am starting to really dislike Birchbox.


You should email them if you were supposed to get a stila eyeliner! They mess up sometimes and leave things out of boxes.


----------



## tawnyanshawn (Jan 10, 2012)

just got my email.  this time it was really late for me.  Not sure if this a good or bad thing lol.  Either way I am always happy with my box, I always find one thing that is really liked.  As soon as they update their website I will know when mine will really be shipped.  Streamline says they have no record yet of my box lol


----------



## allthingsaimee (Jan 10, 2012)

i got my tracking info!!!  box shipped yesterday and weighs .7069 lbs!  bet it's got the shampoo &amp; conditioner.  i'm pretty thrilled about that actually because i L.O.V.E. hair products and am always looking to try new things  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  a stila eyeliner would be cool too...


----------



## allthingsaimee (Jan 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *xokrysten* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> yay, mine shipped! It's weight is 0.7061. Kinda big!



i bet we're getting the same box!  eep!


----------



## Steffi (Jan 10, 2012)

I wish birchbox's site would update. I want to know what box I got.  I should be happy as long as I have a polish or eyeliner, AND as long as it's not box 1, 2, or 11.


----------



## BreAnnNicole (Jan 10, 2012)

I just got my shipping notice today at around 5pm and the tracking number still isn't showing up on StreamLite's site  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> My friend is a first timer getting her BB and it came today. Mine should be here by Friday at the latest so YAY for that!!!


----------



## Dena Fletcher (Jan 10, 2012)

mine is .5498, sounds like im getting an empty box! hahahaaaa    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  please report back when it comes!
 



> Originally Posted by *allthingsaimee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> i got my tracking info!!!  box shipped yesterday and weighs .7069 lbs!  bet it's got the shampoo &amp; conditioner.  i'm pretty thrilled about that actually because i L.O.V.E. hair products and am always looking to try new things  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  a stila eyeliner would be cool too...


----------



## Isabelsjewely (Jan 10, 2012)

mine was .5008!


----------



## Dena Fletcher (Jan 10, 2012)

you are getting half the box!!  hahahaaaa





 



> Originally Posted by *Isabelsjewely* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> mine was .5008!


----------



## goldenmeans (Jan 10, 2012)

I got mine yesterday- box number 16:


Jouer Moisturizing Lip Gloss- Birchbox Pink
Juicy Couture - Juicy Couture
LÃ„RABAR Mini Bars- Chocolate Chip Brownie
VMV Hypoallergenics Re-Everything Eye Serum 
Zoya Feel Collection- Kristen

I was kind of disappointed when I opened it (I was hoping for the shampoo/ conditioner, since I need some new travel sized stuff), but I actually really like what I got. I travel for work a lot, so the eye cream is a great size, the nail polish is a nice color and the lip gloss looks surprisingly good on me. And I never turn down chocolate, so I'm sure the bar will be good. The Juicy stuff is kind of eh, I work right by their flagship so Juicy isn't all that exciting.

Can't wait 'till next month!


----------



## ciaobella9821 (Jan 10, 2012)

I bought the full size of the nail polish Kristen last month during Zoya's flash promos.  It really is a nice color =)
 



> Originally Posted by *goldenmeans* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got mine yesterday- box number 16:
> 
> ...


----------



## SmokeyEye22 (Jan 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Steffi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I wish birchbox's site would update. I want to know what box I got.  I should be happy as long as I have a polish or eyeliner, AND as long as it's not box 1, 2, or 11.



Yah I've been checking the site all day and still haven't been updated. I thought the pages were updated on the 10th?


----------



## zadidoll (Jan 10, 2012)

Normally the BB pages are updated by the 10th. Check tomorrow.


----------



## Dena Fletcher (Jan 10, 2012)

what was the weight of yours?  my weight is .5498 and am trying to fiure out which one i got,  thanks doll!
 



> Originally Posted by *goldenmeans* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got mine yesterday- box number 16:
> 
> ...


----------



## MakeupA (Jan 10, 2012)

Okay mine is .7846 so I'm almost certain I'm getting the shampoo and conditioner. This is my first month with birchbox, so according to the sneak peek video I think I'm supposed to receive the nail polish. Maybe I will get both?!  It seems most of you ladies have the lighter boxes, which probably means more makeup. I was really hoping for that eyeliner! Still can't wait to see, I kind of feel like a kid on Christmas Eve!


----------



## Ultracitrus (Jan 10, 2012)

Just a reminder, anyone is welcome to use this thread for trades:

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/121990/birchbox-open-trade-thread

This is a great way to get something you were hoping for in exchange for something you weren't  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## singrgrl05 (Jan 11, 2012)

Anyone know which box weighs 0.495 lbs? It seems so light! I'm so excited to find out... &amp; eyeliner can't be that heavy, right? haha


----------



## gloryB7 (Jan 11, 2012)

First time posting and first time birch box expectee!  My box is in the next town over so I expect it this week, maybe even tomorrow! The weight .5727. I haven't seen anyone with the same weight.  I am SUPER excited to recieve my first birchbox! Being a sephora junkie, this is a great deal for me! Happy box day!


----------



## zadidoll (Jan 11, 2012)

The official January page is up on BB.

https://www.birchbox.com/shop/january-box


----------



## Steffi (Jan 11, 2012)

My box page has updated.  As a note, my box weighs .5719.  I'm getting box 1.  Not overly excited but we'll see how the stuff is.  At least there's an eyeliner.


----------



## zadidoll (Jan 11, 2012)

I'm getting box 7.




January 2012 - Box 7


Archipelago Pomegranate Body Soap
Clark's Botanicals Smoothing Marine Cream
Juicy Couture - Juicy Couture
LÃ„RABAR Mini Bars
stila Smudge Stick Waterproof Eye Liner



> January Box Hi there,
> 
> Happy New Year! January sets the tone for the rest of the year, which is why weâ€™re focusing on bringing clarity to every aspect of our lives â€” from our minds to our beauty regimen. Accordingly, weâ€™ve included products that will help you start 2012 with a fresh face and optimistic mood.
> 
> ...


 I really don't mind this box BUT I already have Juicy Couture perfume samples - BOTH of the ones available from Birchbox this month. They came in my December Sephora orders. I don't mind the soap but I hoard soap (sample soaps I end up stick in my drawers to keep my clothes smelling nice). Larabar I probably will take a bite of and end up giving it to my daughter. (My daughter who is still angry that she cancelled last month.) Basically the only two items of use to me is the Stila liner and the marine cream. I'm coveting box 4 since that had Stila AND Zoya OR box 10 since that had Stila and the shampoo/conditioner.


----------



## KyleeLane (Jan 11, 2012)

Hmmm...my box is stuck somewhere, hasn't moved since Friday!!! Only weighs .4763  I believe that is the lightest weight I have seen? All I want is that peacock liner!!


----------



## Steffi (Jan 11, 2012)

Box 4 and box 10 were awesome boxes! I want one of those. Granted I'm a polish junkie but hey.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I'm getting the viva la juicy.  I wish I would've gotten the regular Juicy, as I like the Juicy Couture but NOT the Viva La Juicy, which I already have a sample vial of from Sephora.

I read a blog yesterday where someone had gotten the Larabar and opened it and said it looked and smelled like something her dog puked up.


----------



## ahkae (Jan 11, 2012)

I couldn't wait any longer since I live in the west coast and apparently it takes forever to ship here. I really wanted to be surprised since this will be my first Birchbox but I peeked at the box page and I'm receiving box 4. I am so excited!! It will be worth the wait.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Animekitten (Jan 11, 2012)

Box #4
 





I hope i get some facial products in my next box.  Im a sucker for serums, cleansers, and moisturizers! lol



> Originally Posted by *Dena Fletcher* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> i hope you are pleased!!!!!!!!!!! please share pics of all your goodies!!! i have never heard of green grab bag..  is it a monthly sub? how much??? thanks


 I posted a link on the subscription list to green grab bag.  Its $15 a month and you get 6 eco friendly beauty products.  They ship on the 15th of each month.


----------



## Pancua (Jan 11, 2012)

I'm not sure which box it is but I got the nail polish and the perfume I wanted! YES!

FIX Malibu Immaculate Complexion Advanced Antioxidant Serum Juicy Couture - Juicy Couture - 3.4 oz Zoya Feel Collection Algenist Firming and Lifting Cream Wichcraft Granola


----------



## vicka (Jan 11, 2012)

i got box 5 my weight was .5532 (the lightest on here i think) very happy, although would have preferred the eyeliner over the nailpolish, but i can use either one. the cremes are a great value.... perfume not my style but glad to try it out.


----------



## TXSlainte (Jan 11, 2012)

I just peeked, and it looks like I will be getting Box 1. I'm now convinced that Birchbox doesn't actually use the profile we complete. I changed mine a few months ago to indicate that I would splurge on hair care. I have not received ONE hair care product since changing my profile, even though last month there was dry shampoo, and this month there's shampoo and conditioner. Box 1 does have a cleanser, though, and I love cleansers. I'm also excited about the Stila pencil.


----------



## gloryB7 (Jan 11, 2012)

ok, so I peeked!  Not sure what no. box it is but the weight is .5727 it includes the Jouer lipgloss (not too excited about that one) juicy coture which will go to my daughter, Zoya nailpolish! and the vmh eye serum.  the nailpolish and the vmh are both a win for me!  Would haved liked the pomegranate soap or the eyeliner but overall I'm happy  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## gloryB7 (Jan 11, 2012)

box 1 is mine I think.


----------



## allthingsaimee (Jan 11, 2012)

i'm getting box 10!  it weighs .7069 lbs.   -  pretty excited about the C.O. Bigelow and the Stila eyeliner of course.  but also the Borghese moisture intensifier since i totally fell in love with my Borghese face masque 2 months ago.  eep!


----------



## thetalambda2002 (Jan 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *TXSlainte* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I just peeked, and it looks like I will be getting Box 1. I'm now convinced that Birchbox doesn't actually use the profile we complete. I changed mine a few months ago to indicate that I would splurge on hair care. I have not received ONE hair care product since changing my profile, even though last month there was dry shampoo, and this month there's shampoo and conditioner. Box 1 does have a cleanser, though, and I love cleansers. I'm also excited about the Stila pencil.


Haha, me too! I want the hair stuff and my profile is set that way, but I never get it. I can't think of one haircare thing I've gotten in any of my birchboxes. I have been wanting to try the Oscar Blandi from last month forever and wanted the shampoo so bad this month. I know some people were bummed about not getting those, but I have a skincare routine and don't really plan on changing it much. I may  just splurge and buy the Bigelow with points, but still rather disappointed not to get it in the sample size.


----------



## Janamaste (Jan 11, 2012)

I also have my profile set to splurging on hair care. In the five boxes I've gotten, the hair care products I've gotten are: Amika Obliphica, Ouidad Climate Control Gel, and a hair tie. It does average to 3 products out of 5 boxes. I just don't understand how I missed out on the shampoo/conditioner this month. Especially b/c I would've killed for more Borghese products.


----------



## ladygrey (Jan 11, 2012)

So, I decided to go ahead and peek, and it looks like I'm getting all of this! This is the first time I've been excited about pretty much everything in my box. I'm a little sad I'm not getting the Zoya polish as well, but that's totally fine, since I think the universe is trying to tell me that I have enough of it already. Once I actually get my box, I'll post pics on my blog and type up a little review! This is a screenshot for now:


----------



## Pancua (Jan 11, 2012)

Looks like mine is box 5.
 



> Originally Posted by *Pancua* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm not sure which box it is but I got the nail polish and the perfume I wanted! YES!
> 
> FIX Malibu Immaculate Complexion Advanced Antioxidant Serum Juicy Couture - Juicy Couture - 3.4 oz Zoya Feel Collection Algenist Firming and Lifting Cream Wichcraft Granola


----------



## jaimelesmots (Jan 11, 2012)

Well mine came yesterday. I got box 9 (0.5658lb). Sorry for the "amazing" quality of the photo, hehe.

Items in the box:


Juicy Couture perfume sample
Miracle Skin Transformer: treat &amp; conceal (light/medium shade)
VMV Hypoallergenics: Re-everthing Eye Serum
Zoya Feel Collection in Megan (lavender-gray color love!)
'wichcraft granola (great snack for in between my classes)
Birchbox magnet (to the fridge with you!)





I'm actually really excited about trying all of these things. Especially the nail polish. And I've been looking for a new good concealer, and this one sounds awesome. I hope it will work on my deathly pale skin. It came in light/medium so i should be okay!


----------



## thetalambda2002 (Jan 11, 2012)

If any of you want to try the Algenist it is a GWP at Sephora this week.


----------



## shinylights (Jan 11, 2012)

I got Box 2.

My mom was home for lunch break and was all "YOU PAID $10 FOR THAT?!" lol. She thinks beauty stuff is a waste anyways.

Eh, I don't know if I'll use any of the eye/skin stuff, I'll probably try them though.


----------



## Yeseniaw87 (Jan 11, 2012)

I got box 17 and the only thing I like out of it was the lipgloss -_- /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I don't care for the rest of the stuff!!! I really wanted some skin care products!


----------



## thetalambda2002 (Jan 11, 2012)

Probably not what you are looking for, but I have box 12 if you want to trade anything but the Stila for the Bigelow. I also have a 1 ounce purity and a two-faced eye primer I just got as samples from Sephora that I haven't used.

 



> Originally Posted by *Yeseniaw87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got box 17 and the only thing I like out of it was the lipgloss -_- /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I don't care for the rest of the stuff!!! I really wanted some skin care products!


----------



## ciaobella9821 (Jan 11, 2012)

Really strange...  I got a shipment confirmation email on Monday and streamlite has absolutely no information for that tracking number, still.  So right now, I just entered the number in manually, instead of using the link provided in the email, and all of a sudden tracking showed up... alright... lol


----------



## monica75052 (Jan 11, 2012)

*It looks like I will be getting box 1.  I was really hoping for a Stila eyeliner this time.  But it looks like I am going to like everything I am getting.  Even the witchcraft granola seems interesting.*

*My box includes:*

*FIX Malibu Immaculate Complexion advanced antioxidant serum*

*Joucy Couture - Joucy Couture perfume*

*Zoya Feel*

*Algenist Firming and Lifting cream*

*Witchcraft Granola*


----------



## stonelovehall (Jan 11, 2012)

Hey everyone! I'm new to this but I wanted to share what I got in my birchbox! Im not sure which box I got but I will be receiving the Stila eyeliner (yay!), Jouer body butter (not happy), a moisturizer that I can't remember the name of. It's in an orange bottle (also not happy about this), Viva La Juicy (I have full size) and a larabar (love these!). Overall I'm not thrilled. I would have liked the soap or the Clark's botanicals! But I guess beggars can't be choosers!


----------



## krystlbear (Jan 11, 2012)

My box should be here today (well it made it to our local PO at 6am this morning, so I'm assuming it'll be delivered). Our postal carrier just dropped off my mail, but since birchbox is a package I have to wait for the mail carrier to come back later.


----------



## yanelib27 (Jan 11, 2012)

fun! I hope I get a cleanser next time.


----------



## yanelib27 (Jan 11, 2012)

I got the same box. Tried the night cream yesterday, so far so good. I love the way my skin absorbed it, not greasy or anything. Hope you like it too! I am not convinced about the eye serum, gotta give it a few more days.


----------



## Cocainex (Jan 11, 2012)

I peeked and I am getting this same box! Pretty excited, glad I got the eyeliner, I just hope it's in a color I want!
 



> Originally Posted by *ladygrey* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> So, I decided to go ahead and peek, and it looks like I'm getting all of this! This is the first time I've been excited about pretty much everything in my box. I'm a little sad I'm not getting the Zoya polish as well, but that's totally fine, since I think the universe is trying to tell me that I have enough of it already. Once I actually get my box, I'll post pics on my blog and type up a little review! This is a screenshot for now:


----------



## jaimelesmots (Jan 11, 2012)

I couldn't wait and I already painted my nails with Zoya's Megan

I only needed one coat (on top of a base coat).


----------



## MakeupA (Jan 11, 2012)

wow, the boxes overall seem great this month! I'm confused on how everyone knows what box they are getting, can someone pls show or explain it to me?


----------



## Pancua (Jan 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MakeupA* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> wow, the boxes overall seem great this month! I'm confused on how everyone knows what box they are getting, can someone pls show or explain it to me?


Birchbox listed the boxes on their blog.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## katzenstern (Jan 11, 2012)

I got the stila liner too. The liner wouldn't go back in after it was twisted out. Does it happen to you as well? 
 



> Originally Posted by *Animekitten* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> So I got my box and I received box 4:
> Zoya polish in megan which is a pale lavender grey, I didn't like it at first but after I put it on I loved it
> ...


----------



## Souly (Jan 11, 2012)

I'm getting

 
Juicy Couture
ORIGINS Checks And Balances Frothy Face Wash
Stila eye liner in blue rbbon
Archipelago soap
Larabar
 
Not too thrilled but at least Im not getting the shampoo &amp; conditioner. I already have 2 bottles of the origins cleanser, hate perfume &amp; I don't wear eyeliner. I really wanted the eye serum


----------



## katzenstern (Jan 11, 2012)

Yes I think you should give it a try. I did sign up myglam and I think they are sending out their Jan 2012 bag pretty soon. 

I was so impressed with the Dec 2011 myglam bag. So many makeup goodies! 



> Originally Posted by *yanelib27* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> This is my first box and it was also #2. It seems a lot of us got this box.
> 
> ...


----------



## Lateshoes (Jan 11, 2012)

Looks like I'm getting Box #6







I would have loved the Stila liner, but overall, I'm pretty pleased. Now if only the silly thing would get here.


----------



## Stemarber (Jan 11, 2012)

Anyone who got box 1, what color was your liner? Or is it still different within the box? I really wanted the eye serum and/or concealer  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## brandyboop (Jan 11, 2012)

My box arrived, but I'm stuck at work.  It's box 8.  I'm glad I didn't get a perfume sample, because the last one (Yogini) made my head hurt.  I now know I do not like the scent of Myrrh.  On my BB page it looked like I was getting a brown eyeliner, but others with box 8 have reported the peacock color.  I'll know when I get home.    

I'm curious about the Archipelago soap.  When I got my first Birchbox (back in May) I received an Archipelago soap in the scent pomegranate.  Is this one pomegranate?


----------



## Stemarber (Jan 11, 2012)

Yes, it was pomegranate.

I hope I get the peacock color!



> Originally Posted by *brandyboop* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My box arrived, but I'm stuck at work.  It's box 8.  I'm glad I didn't get a perfume sample, because the last one (Yogini) made my head hurt.  I now know I do not like the scent of Myrrh.  On my BB page it looked like I was getting a brown eyeliner, but others with box 8 have reported the peacock color.  I'll know when I get home.
> 
> I'm curious about the Archipelago soap.  When I got my first Birchbox (back in May) I received an Archipelago soap in the scent pomegranate.  Is this one pomegranate?


----------



## GinaM (Jan 11, 2012)

I am still confused.  How can I tell which box I am getting.  My order says BB-01.  Does that mean I am getting box #1?  I thought I have read on this thread that boxes are random so how do I know which one I am getting?


----------



## lilyelement (Jan 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *GinaM* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I am still confused.  How can I tell which box I am getting.  My order says BB-01.  Does that mean I am getting box #1?  I thought I have read on this thread that boxes are random so how do I know which one I am getting?



Go to www.birchbox.com, sign in, go to the "BOX" page. It should show you what items you will be getting.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## hitomispouken (Jan 11, 2012)

My January box weight is0.5176lbs

does anyone have any idea what box im getting?


----------



## Pancua (Jan 11, 2012)

Quote: Originally Posted by *hitomispouken* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

My January box weight is0.5176lbs

does anyone have any idea what box im getting?


Log into your Birchbox account and click on Box. It will tell you what you are getting.


----------



## MakeupA (Jan 11, 2012)

Im getting box 17! It's okay but I'm a little disappointed I didn't get the skin Or makeup products which I'd rather have than the shampoo/conditoner. I'm already excited to see what I get next month!


----------



## MakeupA (Jan 11, 2012)

Aww, me too! I told you Yesenia by the weight that I bet we'd have the same box! I really wanted the liner or at least One skin care product! Oh well, better luck to us both next month!



> Originally Posted by *Yeseniaw87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got box 17 and the only thing I like out of it was the lipgloss -_- /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I don't care for the rest of the stuff!!! I really wanted some skin care products!


----------



## Hanita (Jan 11, 2012)

Could you please tell me what shade is the eyeliner? Box #4 is waiting for me at my dorm and I'm not getting back until the end of the week and I'm just too curious.
 



> Originally Posted by *Animekitten* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Box #4
> 
> ...


----------



## kdrzrbck (Jan 11, 2012)

Hi everyone! 

I've been following this thread for a couple of months now but this is my first time posting!  So hi!






This will be my second box.  I just got my shipment notification yesterday and it looks like I'm getting box 3. 

I was REALLY hoping for the box with the soap, eyeliner, and nail polish but oh well I'm still pretty happy with what is in this box.  I wish I knew which color I'm getting in the eye liner tho...

I love reading about what all of you get in your boxes!


----------



## Steffi (Jan 11, 2012)

Well, my box has been in USPS's hands since yesterday, and they still have it hostage. GRR.


----------



## Pancua (Jan 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Steffi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Well, my box has been in USPS's hands since yesterday, and they still have it hostage. GRR.


The status of mine still hasn't changed.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Not sure when I will get it.


----------



## Yeseniaw87 (Jan 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MakeupA* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> Aww, me too! I told you Yesenia by the weight that I bet we'd have the same box! I really wanted the liner or at least One skin care product! Oh well, better luck to us both next month!




I know! I changed my profile around, maybe nexth month I'll get some skin care products.


----------



## Yeseniaw87 (Jan 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MakeupA* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> Aww, me too! I told you Yesenia by the weight that I bet we'd have the same box! I really wanted the liner or at least One skin care product! Oh well, better luck to us both next month!




I can't wait till next month! I bet it's going to super good since its around valentine day.


----------



## ahkae (Jan 11, 2012)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Hanita* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Could you please tell me what shade is the eyeliner? Box #4 is waiting for me at my dorm and I'm not getting back until the end of the week and I'm just too curious.
 

I've seen a few videos and posts that people with Box #4 gets the Stila eyeliner in Purple Tang.



> Originally Posted by *Pancua* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> The status of mine still hasn't changed.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Not sure when I will get it.



Same here. Mine's still says it's in Moonachie, NJ since 1/07/12.


----------



## Steffi (Jan 11, 2012)

That's not box 1. lol.  I'm getting Box 1 and am not getting ANY of that.
 



> Originally Posted by *monica75052* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> *It looks like I will be getting box 1.  I was really hoping for a Stila eyeliner this time.  But it looks like I am going to like everything I am getting.  Even the witchcraft granola seems interesting.*
> 
> ...


----------



## Pancua (Jan 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Steffi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> That's not box 1. lol.  I'm getting Box 1 and am not getting ANY of that.


 The box listed is Box #5.


----------



## SmokeyEye22 (Jan 11, 2012)

Peeked on the box page today since I won't be in town to get my BB when it arrives. I'm getting the box with:

Juicy Couture fragrance 

Origins Frothy Face Wash

Stila eyeliner (not sure of what color I got)

Archipelago soap in pomegranate

Larabars Mini bar

Glad to be getting the eyeliner, no matter what color it is. I really don't use soap so not too excited about that one but I will definitely try it out. Hope the Larabars isn't as bad as I've heard.


----------



## monica75052 (Jan 11, 2012)

*Oops!  You are right.  It is box #5.  I was seeing my box but I didn't click on the January box at the bottom of the page.  I wish I was getting more make up items rather than just creams, hair items, or such.  Either way I am happy I have gotten perfume samples in both of my boxes so far.  And I liked both! 



*


----------



## TacomaGirl (Jan 11, 2012)

I'm getting box number one. I'm pretty excited about the Stila eyeliner. The box picture looks like it's in peacock, which would go great with some teal MAC eyeshadow I own. I have a full size tube of Origins Checks and Balances that I got for turning in a used container to Origins on Earth Day. It's good stuff but I have to use it sparingly, it tends to be a little drying on my skin. I'm not too jazzed about the Juicy Couture sample. I've smelled that stank wafting from the last couple of magazines I read. I'm kind of interested in the Granola. I noticed it's out of stock on the website. I'm wondering if it's _that_ good or if it sold out beacuse it's inexpensive enough to get for free with BB points.


----------



## kirkaw (Jan 11, 2012)

How do you like the VMV eye serum? I got that too and I have only used it for 2 days, but the skin below my eyes seems drier and my conceler is settling in the creases! Should I give this a few more days?


----------



## kirkaw (Jan 11, 2012)

This is the exact box I got. Have you used the eye serum before? What do you think about the Transformer treat and conceal? I love the texture and the the color they chose for me is perfect, but I thought it dried a little cakey. It made my wrinkles stand out more! Ugh!

Love the nail polish!


----------



## jayeldubya (Jan 11, 2012)

I'm getting box 3... not to happy  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Anna Heimberger (Jan 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Steffi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I read a blog yesterday where someone had gotten the Larabar and opened it and said it looked and smelled like something her dog puked up.


 I gave my husband the LARABAR and he said the exact same thing - "It looks like something someone already ate and puked up!" haha.


----------



## lilyelement (Jan 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Anna Heimberger* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I gave my husband the LARABAR and he said the exact same thing - "It looks like something someone already ate and puked up!" haha.


 lmao LARABAR's look really bad, but some of them actually taste pretty good. But I totally agree with what your hubby said hahaha.


----------



## ciaobella9821 (Jan 11, 2012)

Anyone who got box #1, what color eyeliner did you get????


----------



## benefitbabe90 (Jan 11, 2012)

I recieved my box today. It was box 15. I can say that I am actually genuinely pleased with this box, which is good because I was toying with the idea of canceling my subscription.

My box contained:

FIX Malibu Immaculate Complexion Advanced Antioxidant Serum
Juicy Couture Fragrance
VMV Hypoallergenics Re-Everything Lotion
stila Smudgestick Waterproof liner in Lionfish
and witchcraft granola

The only thing I've tried so far is the smudgestick, and I like it. It goes on very smooth and the brown is dark enough to appeal to me.


----------



## Amber Beach (Jan 11, 2012)

Thats the same box I got &amp; felt the SAME way !


----------



## Amber Beach (Jan 11, 2012)

Thats the box 17 I got &amp; felt the SAME way !


----------



## sillylilly05 (Jan 11, 2012)

Im getting box 7 also! I figured i would get one with the nail polish since this is only my 2nd box! So i was hoping i would get both nail polish and liner lol but nevertheless i'm excited for the liner! Will it be the purple?

 



> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm getting box 7.
> 
> ...


----------



## calexxia (Jan 11, 2012)

Juicy Couture fragrance sample

Zoya nail polish (bummer, would've MUCH preferred the Stila or the CO Bigelow)

Archipelago Pomegranate Body Soap

Algenist Firming and Lifting Cream

'wichcraft granola

I'm not thrilled that I got the nail polish, but it will make a good trade/stocking stuffer for someone else. So far, so good...although a part of me wishes you guys hadn't taught me how to see what I get before it arrives. LOL


----------



## Katie-Gaslight (Jan 11, 2012)

i made an unboxing video =) box came today!

{video deleted by mod due to privacy concerns for member}

edit: i named it 2011 *facepalm* 

edit 2: i just notice my stila pencil is broken. i couldn't twist it out so i wiggled it around a bit, a piece came out, now i can't screw it back down -___________- emailing BB right now


----------



## Pancua (Jan 11, 2012)

Thanks for the video!
 



> Originally Posted by *Katie-Gaslight* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> i made an unboxing video =) box came today!
> 
> ...


----------



## lilyelement (Jan 11, 2012)

Not sure if it bothers you, but your full address is in the start of the video when you are opening the box.

Eek! Hope they send you a new eye liner. I think a few people have had that issue so far.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
 



> Originally Posted by *Katie-Gaslight* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> i made an unboxing video =) box came today!
> 
> ...


----------



## zadidoll (Jan 11, 2012)

Yikes! Lilyelement is right your full address is visible as well as your name.


----------



## Katie-Gaslight (Jan 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Yikes! Lilyelement is right your full address is visible as well as your name.



yeah, i noticed that after it has been uploading for a full hour &gt;.&lt; 

i doubt anyone will come and stalk me, so whatevs. there probably isn't a way to edit it out now, is there?!


----------



## JaSmine Rose (Jan 11, 2012)

Well my 4th box made it here today

Juicy Couture -Juicy Couture

Not bad! I like this one. I had a full size a while ago back, but during travel it broke. 

ORIGINS Checks And Balances Frothy Face Wash

I didn't use my proactive today so I could try this. I'm kinda on the fence on this one. While the smell of it woke me up and it did make my face feel nice and clean

and even a bit more firm, I am not sure if this is really something I would go out of my way to buy.
 

Stila Smudge Stick Waterproof Eye Liner

SO glad to see a makeup and full size at that in this months box! I got brown, which is cool, I'm olive complected with brown eyes but I do have very dark brown lids naturally. 

I do like the idea of using it as a shadow, with a primer it does stay put without smearing and feathering.

Archipelago Pomegranate Body Soap

Ok, I really don't care for bar soaps, but I did give it a try in tonight's shower. I do like the smell and I really didn't need any lotion, which is great for me due to 

my sever hatred of applying lotion! When I came out of the shower Hubby made the comment, "I like that smell! It reminds me of Kool-Aid!"

LÃ„RABAR Mini Bars

Really? Really? REALLY?! oddly enough it looked like a pile of something found in my kitten's litter box and sort of smelled the same. Needless to say that I of course did not taste the 

what looks to be a clunk of my cat's litter. Please no more edible treats. 

Now I said last month that if I see another drink, edible treat or designer cardboard that I would cancel my subscription. However, I am keeping it. The eyeliner made this months box worth it. 

I just hope that B.B. keeps with the makeup, perfume and skin treatment products.


----------



## shinylights (Jan 11, 2012)

I wish it was next month already!!! I want another box, LOL!!! I'm addicted to samples so much, even if I have to pay for them, haha.



> Originally Posted by *Steffi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Well, my box has been in USPS's hands since yesterday, and they still have it hostage. GRR.


 So was mine. But I have a PO Box so I have to go get mine anyways. It wasn't in my PO BOX either, I had to go ask the mail people, and they were like "Um" then went and looked and were like "OH YES, There is a package for you." I was all thinking "really?!"... I'm glad I was keeping track of my tracking info and knew it said it had been delivered or I wouldn't have even asked.


----------



## BreAnnNicole (Jan 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *JaSmine Rose* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Now I said last month that if I see another drink, edible treat or designer cardboard that I would cancel my subscription. However, I am keeping it. The eyeliner made this months box worth it.
> 
> I just hope that B.B. keeps with the makeup, perfume and skin treatment products.



I really hate when they put drinks, food, and anything really that isn't makeup or beauty related (i.e. coasters) in a box. I didn't even get the coasters but the spicy chocolate from my Nov box, the energy drink powder from my Dec box (which became a stocking stuffer for my husband), and the Lara bars I'm getting this month are not my cup of tea. Even with the full size Stila, seeing food/drink in my box makes me feel like it's less worth it usually.


----------



## JaSmine Rose (Jan 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *BreAnnNicole* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> I really hate when they put drinks, food, and anything really that isn't makeup or beauty related (i.e. coasters) in a box. I didn't even get the coasters but the spicy chocolate from my Nov box, the energy drink powder from my Dec box (which became a stocking stuffer for my husband), and the Lara bars I'm getting this month are not my cup of tea. Even with the full size Stila, seeing food/drink in my box makes me feel like it's less worth it usually.




Next time I am going to video my reaction as I am opening my box. I swear, sometimes I feel like Ralphie from A Christmas Story when he opens Aunt Clara's gift to find the pink bunny monstrosity.


----------



## Jwls750 (Jan 11, 2012)

Mod note: Blog link deleted. Please post video here by clicking on the icon that looks like a film strip next to the icon that looks like a paper clip.

That's a video of me opening up my 1st birchbox. I'm happy with it!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Please follow my blog, and critiques is very welcome!!!


----------



## Dena Fletcher (Jan 12, 2012)

Products in Your January Box




 
FIX Malibu Immaculate Complexion Advanced Antioxidant Serum 


 
Juicy Couture - Juicy Couture - 3.4 oz 


 
Zoya Feel Collection 


 
Algenist Firming and Lifting Cream 



 
â€™wichcraft Granola 
 *im VERY UNHAPPY WITH MY BOX!!!!  i got the WORST PRODUCTS THEY HAD! this may be it for me...  its all garbage...............   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />*


----------



## Dena Fletcher (Jan 12, 2012)

im gettin same box.. i thinks its awful....     /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  i already have the full size juicy perfume.. 2 face creams in one box? wth??? 

 



> Originally Posted by *monica75052* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> *It looks like I will be getting box 1.  I was really hoping for a Stila eyeliner this time.  But it looks like I am going to like everything I am getting.  Even the witchcraft granola seems interesting.*
> 
> ...


----------



## Dena Fletcher (Jan 12, 2012)

anyone know where the quiz is on birchbox site?  i want to re take it...  again................................ this is the last chance..  im in shock i got such a bad box.. .  i  already have like 3 bottles of lilac polish..   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  anyone else happy/unhappy with their boxes???    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## ahkae (Jan 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Dena Fletcher* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> anyone know where the quiz is on birchbox site?  i want to re take it...  again................................ this is the last chance..  im in shock i got such a bad box.. .  i  already have like 3 bottles of lilac polish..   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  anyone else happy/unhappy with their boxes???    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 https://www.birchbox.com/shop/customer/account/edit/


----------



## zadidoll (Jan 12, 2012)

Quiz on Birchbox? Was there a quiz? You can change your settings though in your account beauty profile. I have a pic of mine a few pages back.


----------



## JaSmine Rose (Jan 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Dena Fletcher* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> anyone know where the quiz is on birchbox site?  i want to re take it...  again................................ this is the last chance..  im in shock i got such a bad box.. .  i  already have like 3 bottles of lilac polish..   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  anyone else happy/unhappy with their boxes???    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />



on the left hand side of your account page. "beauty Profile"


----------



## Dena Fletcher (Jan 12, 2012)

i got box 5..   not a good one.. 2 face creams?  not thrilled with this one.   what one did you get?

 



> Originally Posted by *Ultracitrus* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> It certainly seems that way! From the box descriptions you dug up last week, it sounds like almost all the boxes will be getting a sample. Between that and the Zoya polish samples, hopefully there will be a lot of happy subscribers  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Dena Fletcher (Jan 12, 2012)

thanks..  what i don t understand is that i have never expressed any interest at all in face creams or nail polish..  i said hair care and makeup..  all i get is face creams?  i did like be fine night cream and just bought  full size...  it just seems that out of 17 boxes there were ones so much more suited to me, and how i answered the quiz questions...  now i am going to say i want is face cream...and hopefully will get some makeup....  i never get makeup...  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

 



> Originally Posted by *ahkae* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Dena Fletcher (Jan 12, 2012)

i meant the setting of what you like.. not a quiz per say.....  i have changed mine every box and they get worse and worse... i love trying new scents but i think they should give you new products scents.. not one that have been on the market for years...   i made a mistake.  i am getting the original juicy perfume.. not couture couture.. the original stinks.. smells cheap to me..  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> oh well.. at least now i can sleep in and not run to the mailbox excited for my box.. not one things in there i want.  not one.. ok .. well im done venting..  i hope myglam is better..
 



> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quiz on Birchbox? Was there a quiz? You can change your settings though in your account beauty profile. I have a pic of mine a few pages back.


----------



## Dena Fletcher (Jan 12, 2012)

are all the nail polish colors the same?  looks like a lilac and a blue i see? i got box 5.. any idea what colors that is????  im guessing kendal?
 



> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> HAPPY NEW YEAR FOLKS! While we still have several more days in December it looks like Birchbox is getting ready their January boxes ready. Here's what I found so far. *NOTE: The items listed here are subject to change until January 10, 2012 when the boxes are completely shipped or when boxes become known. Any item listed below, or image listed below, is subject to change without warning.*
> 
> ...


----------



## Steffi (Jan 12, 2012)

..but I love nail polish, so that wouldn't be ALL bad. What color is it?

 



> Originally Posted by *Dena Fletcher* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Products in Your January Box
> 
> ...


----------



## Steffi (Jan 12, 2012)

USPS is still just showing "Electronic shipping info received" after two days or so, Streamlite says it was accepted by USPS two days ago. Sigh. It best update today and not be lost so close to home.


----------



## Pancua (Jan 12, 2012)

My tracking information finally updated. It was delivered to the Austin USPS this morning. If I don't get it today, it should be here tomorrow.

And of course, I had to come into the office today so I won't be there when it shows up!!  Grrrr!


----------



## monica75052 (Jan 12, 2012)

I was hoping for an eyeliner too.  I love make up samples more than I do the creams.  Lets cross our fingers that we get a great myglam bag!!! 

 



> Originally Posted by *Dena Fletcher* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Products in Your January Box
> 
> ...


----------



## monica75052 (Jan 12, 2012)

*My tracking# shows my box has arrived at the North Texas main post office this morning.  I hope I get it faster this time.  They took a few days to deliver once it got here in December.  I'm hoping it was because of the holidays and it will get here sooner this time.  Now I am already wondering what next month's hot items will be??? And hoping I get what i want or else.....  lol*


----------



## lilyelement (Jan 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *monica75052* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> *My tracking# shows my box has arrived at the North Texas main post office this morning.  I hope I get it faster this time.  They took a few days to deliver once it got here in December.  I'm hoping it was because of the holidays and it will get here sooner this time.  Now I am already wondering what next month's hot items will be??? And hoping I get what i want or else.....  lol*



I'm also in North Texas. Mine normally gets to North Texas and sits there for 2-3 days before I actually receive it.


----------



## Pancua (Jan 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *monica75052* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> *My tracking# shows my box has arrived at the North Texas main post office this morning.  I hope I get it faster this time.  They took a few days to deliver once it got here in December.  I'm hoping it was because of the holidays and it will get here sooner this time.  Now I am already wondering what next month's hot items will be??? And hoping I get what i want or else.....  lol*


Quote:

Originally Posted by *lilyelement* /img/forum/go_quote.gif



I'm also in North Texas. Mine normally gets to North Texas and sits there for 2-3 days before I actually receive it.


You two are making me get really worried!  LOL


----------



## monica75052 (Jan 12, 2012)

*This is just my 2nd month and December is a very busy month for USPS.  It seemed like took forever for my first box to arrive and when it did I was busy shopping during the holidays that I forgot about it!  The excitement went away when I had to wait for it to arrive!  Lets hope it gets here quicker this time. 




*


----------



## zadidoll (Jan 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Dena Fletcher* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> are all the nail polish colors the same?  looks like a lilac and a blue i see? i got box 5.. any idea what colors that is????  im guessing kendal?


 No idea. In the past they've sent out at least two different colors from a collection.



> Originally Posted by *Dena Fletcher* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Products in Your January Box
> 
> ...


----------



## Stemarber (Jan 12, 2012)

I got Stila in peacock for box 1, if anyone with that box # was wondering what color they'd get. Although I'm not sure if it's set in stone that all boxes get the same color.

I also tried out the Origins cleanser last night and I'm putting it to the test today  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## katzenstern (Jan 12, 2012)

an update:

My stila eyeliner from the Jan 2012 box was broken, so I wrote an email to Birchbox. 

The customer service replied &amp; offered 100 birchbox points. It's like getting a free box I'd like to put it that way. 

They said they would absolutely send a replacement, however, they do not have any inventory of this item. 

I am pleased with the feedback.


----------



## atrid (Jan 12, 2012)

Thanks! I am getting box 1 as well, but am still waiting for it to get here. I hope I get the same liner color as you do. It's my favorite out of the ones I have been seeing other people getting, but I will be happy with any of them I suppose. I'm excited to try the Origins cleanser too since I have super combination skin and if it is as good as I have been reading I might find myself a new face wash. Yay! haha Enjoy all your goodies! 



> Originally Posted by *Stemarber* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got Stila in peacock for box 1, if anyone with that box # was wondering what color they'd get. Although I'm not sure if it's set in stone that all boxes get the same color.
> 
> I also tried out the Origins cleanser last night and I'm putting it to the test today  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## ladygrey (Jan 12, 2012)

Yup! I got box #1, and my eyeliner was in peacock as well. So, it's looking likely that this particular box is likely to have that particular color. It is a gorgeous color!
 



> Originally Posted by *Stemarber* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got Stila in peacock for box 1, if anyone with that box # was wondering what color they'd get. Although I'm not sure if it's set in stone that all boxes get the same color.
> 
> I also tried out the Origins cleanser last night and I'm putting it to the test today  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Dena Fletcher (Jan 12, 2012)

just got box..  its kendal..  which the card said is periwinkle...  it looks lilac to me..  its almost same as essie st lucia lilac.. 

 



> Originally Posted by *Steffi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ..but I love nail polish, so that wouldn't be ALL bad. What color is it?


----------



## galaxiigrl (Jan 12, 2012)

Hi everyone. I received my very first Birchbox today (box #5), and much to my disappointment, the Juicy perfume vial had shattered during transport. When I opened the box, everything smelled of perfume, and there were shards of glass all over the box. The Zoya nail polish sample was covered in spilled perfume. I've already e-mailed Birchbox customer service, but I was just so let down that after eagerly waiting for over a month for my first box (I signed up on December 5th), I've already had a problem. Boooo! I'll just have to wait and see what customer service says. Hopefully they'll get back to me quickly.

Here's the photo I sent to Birchbox customer service:

.


----------



## zadidoll (Jan 12, 2012)

Oh no! Seems like the sample jars can't take the cold weather so those shattered.

BTW - those of you who got the Algenist sample... it's a freebie with a $25 purchase from Sephora this week. So you now know the sample Birchbox sent out is worth $24 (full size 2 oz retails for $94)


----------



## skylola123 (Jan 12, 2012)

I received box 18. I am really bummed I really wanted box #1. I really wanted to try the face wash.


----------



## Dena Fletcher (Jan 12, 2012)

they made a mistake on the cards....  i checked the site and carey is supposed to be the periwinkle and kendal is the lilac..  the card calls kendal the periwinkle   anyone else get a polish with the descriptions incorrect??  i got box #5..........................



 also notice that the retail of all my items are SO expensive.. which is good and bad i suppose.. i get to try reallllllly pricey items but cant afford them if i love them! hahahaaa..  i sent them an email about the nail polish color and mentioned about getting 2 creams and no makeup.. should be 1 cream--1 makeup..  right??  anyway.. have a nice day all... 

heres link to site....  https://www.birchbox.com/shop/zoya-feel-collection


----------



## yanelib27 (Jan 12, 2012)

Wouldnt it be cool if Birchbox offered a skin/hair care box or a makeup box option? I would totally sign up for both! ha


----------



## monica75052 (Jan 12, 2012)

*How do you like your box?  Have you opened the creams to see how they feel or smell?  Did you try the nail polish? 



*

*If I really like the Algenist cream, I might take advantage of the Sephora offer.  Let us know!  lol*


----------



## antonella (Jan 12, 2012)

I dont remeber but it was either late december or early janaury n brichbox send me an email for being a subcribor n it basically was a quiz on what u would like to see in the boxes,website ect


----------



## zadidoll (Jan 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *yanelib27* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Wouldnt it be cool if Birchbox offered a skin/hair care box or a makeup box option? I would totally sign up for both! ha


That would be nice as well as a nail box option.


----------



## Dena Fletcher (Jan 12, 2012)

i LOVE origins products..   i use the perfect world line and it is the BEST.. maybe someone will trade you? 
 



> Originally Posted by *skylola123* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I received box 18. I am really bummed I really wanted box #1. I really wanted to try the face wash.


----------



## Dena Fletcher (Jan 12, 2012)

i feel a bit like a whiney baby now..



  I LOVE THE CREAMS!!  i love them both..  i have oily/combo skin but they feel very light on my face!!  serums and treatment creams are often too heavy and oily for me.. these are great.. i could even wear makeup over top.....   i hope yo ulike the creams too!!

heres a pic of the polish..  excuse the messy cuticles i just quickly threw on 2 coats for the pic..  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />





 



> Originally Posted by *monica75052* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> *How do you like your box?  Have you opened the creams to see how they feel or smell?  Did you try the nail polish?
> 
> ...


----------



## kdrzrbck (Jan 12, 2012)

I wish my box would hurry up and get here... It still says its in New Jersey  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Dena Fletcher (Jan 12, 2012)

what box are you getting?   i think im lucky because i am so close and mine gets here kinda fast....  where are you?

 



> Originally Posted by *kdrzrbck* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I wish my box would hurry up and get here... It still says its in New Jersey  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## kdrzrbck (Jan 12, 2012)

It looks like I'm getting Box 3


----------



## zadidoll (Jan 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Dena Fletcher* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> i feel a bit like a whiney baby now..
> 
> ...


 Don't feel that way. I've had initial reactions to products and with some I had to use it several times before liking ending up like it (like my Skin79 BB cream... it actually took me a month to like it).


----------



## Steffi (Jan 12, 2012)

Finally got my box.  My box(box 1) also has Peacock.  Hard as all get out to twist though.


----------



## Steffi (Jan 12, 2012)

The VMV lotion seems pretty nice, and it IS unscented, not just claiming it is like a lot of products.  I'll probably still just use coconut oil for the time being.

Going to try the organics in the shower tonight and see how it works compared to my Purity Made Simple.

I got the Larabar in cookie dough.  It looks like something someone's dog threw up or something out of a catbox like others have said.  Doesn't smell all that good either.  I took a small bite and want to throw up.  It's awful.


----------



## glamigirl (Jan 12, 2012)

for those who received their boxes,  was wondering if the nail polishes and eyeliners are travel/mini or full size?


----------



## Steffi (Jan 12, 2012)

The nail polishes are mini(half the size of the full bottle...I didn't get one this month but I have in the past), the stila eyeliners are full size.  I would've been happy with a polish too.lol.


----------



## glamigirl (Jan 12, 2012)

thanks steffi-wanted the polish, but better deal with the eyeliner


----------



## Nursey007 (Jan 12, 2012)

I received box 12 today.  I just tried the Origins Checks and Balances Frothy Face Wash and I like the way it makes my face feel we will see if that continues.  I got the Stila Smudge Stick in Lionfish, which I am pleased with the color suits my taste.  I like the smell of the Archipelago Pomegranate Body Soap.  I received a Juicy Couture sample a little strong for me, I prefer lighter scents.  Last but not least the Laraba bar in Cherry Pie I will probably end up giving it to my Mom.  Overall I am happy with the box would have loved a nail polish as well because I love nail polish, but I have tried Zoya.  At least in my opinion this is an improvement over the last few boxes I have received.


----------



## Dena Fletcher (Jan 12, 2012)

i got the polish..  its a nice shade.. i got kendal.. 



> Originally Posted by *glamigirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> thanks steffi-wanted the polish, but better deal with the eyeliner


----------



## lizbui (Jan 12, 2012)

i got my birch box today! I got the

Box Weight was .617lbs

I live in LA and got it today.. the 12th. Pretty good for being shipped on the 10th from NJ. 

Befine Night Cream .5 fl oz

VMW Hypoallergenics Eye Serum .41 fl oz

Zoya in Megan  .25 fl oz

Lara Bar Cherry Pie .78 oz

My Juice Couture fragrance came busted and i actually cut myself on my some of the small fragments of glass. =(

Can't wait to try it. here's a pic of my box.


----------



## Dena Fletcher (Jan 12, 2012)

if anyone else got the nail polish.. what shade did you get?


----------



## Pancua (Jan 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Dena Fletcher* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> if anyone else got the nail polish.. what shade did you get?


I'm supposed to get one but my box hasn't arrived yet, I will update as soon as I do!


----------



## ahkae (Jan 12, 2012)

> i got my birch box today! I got the
> 
> Box Weight was .617lbs
> 
> ...


 My tracking info still says my box is in Moonachie, NJ.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Edit: didn't notice my phone didn't add a reply.


----------



## Steffi (Jan 12, 2012)

Just tried the Origins face wash also.  I love it.  I'll also keep using it to see if it stays that way.  As of right now, Purity Made Simple's got some competition.  I may end up buying the full size of this and switching between the two.


----------



## Dena Fletcher (Jan 12, 2012)

origins is my fave!

 



> Originally Posted by *Steffi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Just tried the Origins face wash also.  I love it.  I'll also keep using it to see if it stays that way.  As of right now, Purity Made Simple's got some competition.  I may end up buying the full size of this and switching between the two.


----------



## daisy351 (Jan 12, 2012)

Sorry the picture is so dark!  I got box #10.  The liner is in purple tang, but on swatching it, it's quite dark.  It just looks black with purple glitter to me, but maybe the lighting was just bad.  I like the juicy coture better than viva la juicy which I've tried before.  It's not as overly sweet/fruity to me.  I do get annoyed by getting perfume every month though.


----------



## goldenmeans (Jan 12, 2012)

I swear I've seen the answer here somewhere, but I can't find it now - - how do you rate the products? If there's a link in my profile I'm either not seeing it or it's not active yet.

Thanks!


----------



## lilyelement (Jan 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *goldenmeans* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I swear I've seen the answer here somewhere, but I can't find it now - - how do you rate the products? If there's a link in my profile I'm either not seeing it or it's not active yet.
> 
> Thanks!



Go to the "Box" page and click on each individual item that you received. On the right side near where you would add it to the cart there should be a "FEEDBACK" button. They should really make it stand out a little better, it pretty much hides on the item's page.


----------



## Dena Fletcher (Jan 12, 2012)

wow!  good job!
 



> Originally Posted by *lilyelement* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> Go to the "Box" page and click on each individual item that you received. On the right side near where you would add it to the cart there should be a "FEEDBACK" button. They should really make it stand out a little better, it pretty much hides on the item's page.


----------



## zadidoll (Jan 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *goldenmeans* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I swear I've seen the answer here somewhere, but I can't find it now - - how do you rate the products? If there's a link in my profile I'm either not seeing it or it's not active yet.
> 
> Thanks!


You did. The original post is in the tutorials section of MUT. I've reposted here in the Birchbox group as well.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## goldenmeans (Jan 12, 2012)

Oh, wow! I can't believe I missed that.






Thanks everyone!


----------



## lilyelement (Jan 12, 2012)

haha no worries, I think we've all had to research or ask where the heck it was at some point &lt;3  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
 



> Originally Posted by *goldenmeans* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Oh, wow! I can't believe I missed that.
> 
> ...


----------



## zadidoll (Jan 12, 2012)

Lily is absolutely right. I've also added a FAQs based on people's questions. If you have ANY questions about Birchbox please feel free to ask there.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## sillylilly05 (Jan 12, 2012)

So my box has been sitting like 30 mins away from me for 3 days..and all it says is that they recieved the info..it's been 3 days..give it to me please!!!


----------



## jaimelesmots (Jan 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Dena Fletcher* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> if anyone else got the nail polish.. what shade did you get?



I got Megan. It's a gray purple. Very winter queen hehe. I love it!

PS your nails looked a lot better than mine when I did them


----------



## wagz379 (Jan 13, 2012)

I am amused by the fact that I live literally less than 2 hours away from New York City, and I still dont have my Birchbox yet. lol  (While others across the country have theirs.) It's fine though, I am pretty sure I am getting it today. My account on the website already updated so I know what i'm getting and i'm excited!  I can't see the link in this thread w/which numbers each box is, but this is my box:





In general i'm not a fan of perfume samples, but i'm curious to smell this one, and try the Larabar.

I still dont get all of the disappointments and Birchbox hate.  What is it exactly (besides shipping delays and potentially damaged items) that everyone is disliking about their boxes?  Do you want bigger products? Specific types? (skincare, makeup, etc)?  If Birchbox isn't meeting your list of demands, then I feel like it's clearly not for you because the whole purpose of it is to be a random assortment of products from all aspects of the realm of beauty.  There is no way that they can individually craft a box for each person based on their beauty profile in such a short time, for only $10/month, especially with how many subscribers they probably have.  I feel like they are doing what they set out to.  Would anyone like to share exactly what the problem is?


----------



## zadidoll (Jan 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *wagz379* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I still dont get all of the disappointments and Birchbox hate.  What is it exactly (besides shipping delays and potentially damaged items) that everyone is disliking about their boxes?  Do you want bigger products? Specific types? (skincare, makeup, etc)?  If Birchbox isn't meeting your list of demands, then I feel like it's clearly not for you because the whole purpose of it is to be a random assortment of products from all aspects of the realm of beauty.  There is no way that they can individually craft a box for each person based on their beauty profile in such a short time, for only $10/month, especially with how many subscribers they probably have.  I feel like they are doing what they set out to.  Would anyone like to share exactly what the problem is?


I think the disappointments are due to the fact that when Birchbox started they sent out not only deluxe size items, real deluxe size items, but also full size items then six to seven months in the company started to send out fewer full size items and more one-time-use items and even the deluxe size items weren't so "deluxe".

I also think that people are looking for more makeup to try - especially those without malls, Sephoras or Ultas in their area. I can understand the disappointment but to me Birchbox's point system and their amazing staff (Paulina, Mollie and Emily to name three) are fantastic and make up for the crummy samples (Jouer lip conditioner). It would be nice if Birchbox had three different subscription services - a makeup one, a skincare one and a nail one similar to MakeupMonthly (but not at such a ridiculous price for discontinued products) AND would allow the members to pick which box they want that month and list the EXACT size of each item in the box. But I think that's my holy grail of subscription services. Beauty Army, if they get more cosmetics, maybe that Holy Grail.


----------



## jeanarick (Jan 13, 2012)

I really liked most of the products in this Birchbox and was very pleased with the size of the samples.  I even received a full size Stila Smudgestick!!


----------



## wagz379 (Jan 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I think the disappointments are due to the fact that when Birchbox started they sent out not only deluxe size items, real deluxe size items, but also full size items then six to seven months in the company started to send out fewer full size items and more one-time-use items and even the deluxe size items weren't so "deluxe".
> ...


I agree w/the points system and the staff. 

In my opinion, I don't think the sizing of any of the samples has changed at all...  I feel like I have always gotten a mix of (what I consider to be) deluxe sized sample, all the way down to packet size (plus a few full size things).  I must really ration out the use of my samples though, because even the little vial of Orofluido oil, for example, has lasted me over a month now.

I'm wondering, if perhaps Birchbox has no control of the size of the samples they get, then how is it fair to hold that against them...


----------



## lilyelement (Jan 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *jeanarick* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I really liked most of the products in this Birchbox and was very pleased with the size of the samples.  I even received a full size Stila Smudgestick!!


I like your video  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> That is the same box I will be getting, if USPS decides to deliver it

I've had Larabar stuff before, and think *some* of them are decent. The bars look pretty bad because of how they make it. They basically blend the ingredients together and do not cook/bake the bar. *Most* of the Larabars are raw vegan friendly if I remember correctly. The ones that I have liked are the apple pie, and the cherry pie; though you get a bitterness taste when eating it from the dates.


----------



## Mrs Gaeul (Jan 13, 2012)

An update on my box 4:

Birchbox said they would send me a new sample of the Juicy Couture that shattered!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Unfortunately, I realized a few days after emailing them about that, while finally getting a chance to use the Stila liner that it was having an issue rolling up. I couldn't get it to roll up until I had twisted for a really long time, and then I couldn't get it back in again! Sigh. I emailed them about that, we'll see what happens...

I'm a little sad because two my my items had issues out of 5. 

I got the witchcraft granola and wasn't really a fan (and I love granola!!), it tasted kind of burnt? Did anyone else get it and like it?


----------



## jeanarick (Jan 13, 2012)

@lilyelement - Thank you!  I hope you like your Larabar.  The flavor just wasn't for me.  Some people like the flavor of chocolate and fruit, I'm afraid I'm not one of them! ;0)


----------



## lilyelement (Jan 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *jeanarick* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> @lilyelement - Thank you!  I hope you like your Larabar.  The flavor just wasn't for me.  Some people like the flavor of chocolate and fruit, I'm afraid I'm not one of them! ;0)



More than likely the flavor won't be for me either haha. I'm not a fan of fruit w/ chocolate either  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Just wanted to post and say why the bars look really bad, since I know that is offputting for most people.


----------



## calexxia (Jan 13, 2012)

Larabars LOOK nasty, but taste awesome. They're one of my favorite "health bars". The Cashew Cookie especially.

And I'm not a fan of chocolate at all.


----------



## lilyelement (Jan 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *calexxia* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Larabars LOOK nasty, but taste awesome. They're one of my favorite "health bars". The Cashew Cookie especially.
> 
> And I'm not a fan of chocolate at all.



Thanks calexxia, I will have to try that one.

My poor mail delivery guy, I'm going to jump on him as soon as he walks through the doors of my work. Hopefully he'll have my Birchbox today hehehe  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## atrid (Jan 13, 2012)

Yay! Just got my box! I got box 1 and it had the peacock colored liner in it and coconut cream pie larabar. I was so suprised by the flavor since it is my all time favorite dessert in a healthy little bar and it tasted SO good! I will have to look into ordering some of those. Anyways, I will definitely be trying out the face wash and lotion, but so far I am loving everything in my box! Super happy!


----------



## hbrgal (Jan 13, 2012)

Yea i'm pretty bummed as well, and this was my first birchbox! I got the eyeliner, the malibu face serum, the clarks cream, the miracle concealer, and the larabar. The eyeliner was the only thing I was at all excited about or wanting to use. I feel like i got a box not at all aligning with my profile, I have zero interest in expensive face creams.... so frustrating. 



> Originally Posted by *Dena Fletcher* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> anyone know where the quiz is on birchbox site?  i want to re take it...  again................................ this is the last chance..  im in shock i got such a bad box.. .  i  already have like 3 bottles of lilac polish..   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  anyone else happy/unhappy with their boxes???    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## zadidoll (Jan 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *wagz379* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm wondering, if perhaps Birchbox has no control of the size of the samples they get, then how is it fair to hold that against them...


 I think the samples sizes are determined by the company that sends them the samples which is why I've seen (for example) the Algenist sample that Birchbox sent out is the same size that Sephora is sending out. A few items, like the Pangea skin care products have all been 1 oz and I've found out their $40 discovery kit contains 1 oz size products. (I've received three of their 1 oz sizes plus a lip balm which I think is 1/2 the products in the Discovery kit so come on Birchbox I need more Pangea products).

I don't mind small samples, I think, but I would like more deluxe size samples instead of one-time use stuff. SOME items can't be determined from one use and requires using it over an extended period of time. Perfume, as much as I complain about the small samples if I don't like it I don't want to keep it hanging around but if I do how do I wish I had more (and end up hitting Sephora up for more freebies - lol).


----------



## ahkae (Jan 13, 2012)

01/09/2012 05:31 PM Streamlite - MOONACHIE, NJ Enroute to Destination Processing Center 
Is anyone else's shipping info saying the same? I just wish it would change so I at least know when I should receive it by.


----------



## kdrzrbck (Jan 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *ahkae* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 01/09/2012 05:31 PM Streamlite - MOONACHIE, NJ Enroute to Destination Processing Center
> Is anyone else's shipping info saying the same? I just wish it would change so I at least know when I should receive it by.


 Mine just changed this morning and is now apparently 30 minutes from me but I don't think I'm getting it today  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## ahkae (Jan 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *kdrzrbck* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Where are you from if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## MakeupA (Jan 13, 2012)

I quit tracking mine and was surprised it came in the mail (box 17) about 10 mins ago! Yay! I already dove into my box! I've decided to give the snack bar away. I already tried on the lipgloss which is cute (mini sized) though I wouldn't buy it. I was thinking about swapping my shampoo/conditioner but I'm running a little low at the moment and I didn't realize it is peppermint and Lavender scented! I Love Lavender!




 I will probably try that out sometime tomorrow. Again I wish I had at least one makeup product but I retook my survey and I actually like the shampoo/conditioner after all. This is my First birchbox but I must say overall I'm very pleased with the products and organization of this company. I think it offers a nice mix of makeup and skin products and feels nice to look forward to a little treat in the mail each month. I also like the points system. Now I can't wait to see what is Feb's BB!


----------



## skylola123 (Jan 13, 2012)

I finally recieved my box!!

love it but the stila eyeliner was broken. I received purple tang beautiful color but I am so sad there is no way for me to use the eye liner


----------



## xokrysten (Jan 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *ahkae* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 01/09/2012 05:31 PM Streamlite - MOONACHIE, NJ Enroute to Destination Processing Center
> Is anyone else's shipping info saying the same? I just wish it would change so I at least know when I should receive it by.



Mine says that except instead of the 9th, it's the 10th. I'll probably receive it next week.


----------



## TXSlainte (Jan 13, 2012)

My Birchbox arrived today, which was a surprise due to non-updated tracking. I was very pleased with my box (#1) and am hopeful that Birchbox might be returning to their "deluxe" size sample statement. The Origins Face Wash and VMV Lotion are generously sized samples. I got the stila Liner in Peacock, which is a really pretty dark turqouise-ish color. Although I still don't consider perfume samples to be deluxe, I wear the original Juicy Couture fragrance, and Viva La Juicy is one that I will try. They definitely stepped up this month...enough to keep me around for February, anyway. Way to go, Birchbox!


----------



## antonella (Jan 13, 2012)

aww i love that perfume as well. n wen u apply a prits of perfume on your wrist dont rub them together it breaks the chemical bonds of the perfume and can mix up all the notes in it as well as making the fragrance not last as long


----------



## TXSlainte (Jan 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *wagz379* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I can tell you that my disappointment stems from a couple of things. I've been subscribed for over a year, and the boxes used to contain a wider variety of brands and products. The sample sizes were much more generous, which really allowed me to try things out a few times to see if they worked for me. There were also fewer box variations, which was much more equitable in terms of value. You didn't see one person get a really fantastic box, while another got coasters. (Yes, I am still bitter about the coasters, haha.) When I became unhappy with what I was getting, I changed my profile (after being prompted by Birchbox to do so) to indicate I was interested in hair care , and have not gotten ONE hair product since changing it. I know they can't craft a box specifically for each person, but if they're going to send out hair care, or skin care, or whatever, it should be to those who indicate a preference for that type of box. Why else would they have the profile, and ask you to "tweak" it if you aren't happy with what you get?

Having said that, I do love my box this month. It's much more like the original boxes.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## zadidoll (Jan 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *TXSlainte* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> (Yes, I am still bitter about the coasters, haha.)


 LMAO Well if it's ANY consolation I'm still bitter about the Jouer lip conditioner! I got the paper coasters and surprisingly those don't bug me like the Jouer lip conditioner. lol


----------



## kdrzrbck (Jan 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *ahkae* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oklahoma


----------



## lilyelement (Jan 13, 2012)

Check to make sure your Stila eye liner works. I also got box 1 and mine will not wind at all. There have already been a few people posting about issues with the eyeliner.

I have honestly been wondering if Birchbox fully utilizes the beauty profile. It seems like they don't, but who knows.
 



> Originally Posted by *TXSlainte* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## zadidoll (Jan 13, 2012)

As I said in a different thread and figured I'd post it here as well....  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Since Birchbox is unable to send out a replacement for it (they're out) I would still contact them (maybe they can award your account with 100 pts instead) AND contact Stila itself since it's their product. I highly recommend anyone who got the Stila liner and it's defective to let them know that it is. When I get my box and if my Stila liner is defective I'll send them this notice.



> To Whom It May Concern,   I received the stila Smudge Stick Waterproof Eye Liner in my January 2012 Birchbox and it was defective. The liner {insert problem about it}. I'm enclosing a picture of the liner to show you what I mean. I wanted to let you know that there was a problem with the liners sent since I'm also not the only one who has received a broken liner. Is this a manufacturing problem with this batch or is the product packaging itself just faulty? I would have loved to have tried the liner but as you can see from the pictures there is no way for me to try it.


----------



## Katie-Gaslight (Jan 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Autumn Dahy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> An update on my box 4:
> 
> ...


 emily emailed me that the stila pencils don't go back in after their twisted out and they know they are hard to roll up. she said they emailed stila about it, but i'm (personally) not getting a new one even though a good chunk of the one i got is now messed up.

boo.


----------



## ciaobella9821 (Jan 13, 2012)

Yeah the Stila eyeliners are a pain to get to work, I got one for Christmas and it took me a while to get it working, and I still have to hold down on the top half of the liner and wind it to get it to go up, and they arent designed to go back down.  It's something Stila needs to work on. People who say their eyeliners wont wind up should just keep trying because they do work, just need to be patient unfortunately.


----------



## tawnyanshawn (Jan 13, 2012)

I love Origins.  I was really hoping for it.  It is okay, it isnt like I am not going to buy more every time I run out.  A little pea size is all you need.  it will last a long time.  
 



> Originally Posted by *Stemarber* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got Stila in peacock for box 1, if anyone with that box # was wondering what color they'd get. Although I'm not sure if it's set in stone that all boxes get the same color.
> 
> I also tried out the Origins cleanser last night and I'm putting it to the test today  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## shinylights (Jan 13, 2012)

Maybe I have just sensitive eyes but did anyone have this issue with the VMV Hypoallergenics Re-Everything Eye Serum?.... I put it on where it said, no where near my eyes, and it made them burn and water.


----------



## ciaobella9821 (Jan 13, 2012)

Oh no =(  I just tried it about 20 min ago and did not have any issues.
 



> Originally Posted by *shinylights* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Maybe I have just sensitive eyes but did anyone have this issue with the VMV Hypoallergenics Re-Everything Eye Serum?.... I put it on where it said, no where near my eyes, and it made them burn and water.


----------



## shinylights (Jan 13, 2012)

Coconut cream pie?! Oh am I jealous!!

I got the Peanut Butter Chocolate Chip, and honestly it didn't taste THAT bad, but I'm a texture person when it comes to food so it was kind of hard to eat because of that. Compared to SoyJoy though these are amazing, lol. I've tried another brand of bar like this (can't remember what) at work because I hand out samples to people, and it they were nasty!
 



> Originally Posted by *atrid* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> Yay! Just got my box! I got box 1 and it had the peacock colored liner in it and coconut cream pie larabar. I was so suprised by the flavor since it is my all time favorite dessert in a healthy little bar and it tasted SO good! I will have to look into ordering some of those. Anyways, I will definitely be trying out the face wash and lotion, but so far I am loving everything in my box! Super happy!


----------



## calexxia (Jan 14, 2012)

Soyjoy always taste BURNT to me.


----------



## lklmail (Jan 14, 2012)

I got my box yesterday, box #12. I have to say, this is probably the best box I've gotten as far as value -- no tiny "Sephora-size" samples, but all deluxe sizes. I'm a little tired of getting skincare, but at least it's not another serum or oil! This face wash looks like something I'll enjoy. I was glad to get the regular Juicy sample instead of Viva, which I've already gotten from Sephora and didn't love. I collect magnets, so I was actually glad to get that. And I've been wanting to try Larabar, so I was glad to get that too (cherry pie). And I got a lovely brown eyeliner (I am one who probably wouldn't have been thrilled to get the bright blue one, so yay!)

Those who've worn Juicy Couture before.....what does it remind me of? I swear, it transported me back in time to another fragrance, but I'm wracking my brain to remember what it is!


----------



## Rebbierae (Jan 14, 2012)

I got the Blue Ribbon Stila liner, and I already have it so I gave it to a friend of mine at work.  I have 4 or 5 of the Stila liners and I really like every one of them!  I was a little wary of the Larabar (I got Cherry PIe) but I actually really liked it!  I came home for lunch one day and my Birchbox was waiting, so I opened everything up...ended up having the Larabar for dessert and enjoyed it so much that when I got back to work I looked it up on the internet to see how much they were and how to purchase them.  I need to find out if they are available in any retailers in my town because I don't really want to purchase an entire BOX of a flavor.  So I may research that a bit. 

I also got a pomegranate soap--I normally am NOT a fan of the pomegranate and can't wait til that trend is over and we move on to another exotic fruit....but this soap--I really like the smell of it, and I've always loved small boutique-y homemade type soaps so I was pretty jazzed about it. 

I got the Juicy sample too which I'm not in love with, but I don't hate it either.


----------



## lklmail (Jan 14, 2012)

Yeah, I thought about dropping after last month (even though I was happy with my December box, but just to save a little money since I'd been with them 6 months), but I'm glad I didn't! It's a nice little pressie to myself each month!
 



> Originally Posted by *SmokeyEye22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I just did a quick scan of some of the the boxes real quick. This month looks good! I know quite a few ppl who cancelled last month and are regretting it now. Still haven't received a shipping confirmation but that's ok cuz I'm out of town until the 15th.


----------



## lilyelement (Jan 14, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Rebbierae* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got the Blue Ribbon Stila liner, and I already have it so I gave it to a friend of mine at work.  I have 4 or 5 of the Stila liners and I really like every one of them!  I was a little wary of the Larabar (I got Cherry PIe) but I actually really liked it!  I came home for lunch one day and my Birchbox was waiting, so I opened everything up...ended up having the Larabar for dessert and enjoyed it so much that when I got back to work I looked it up on the internet to see how much they were and how to purchase them.  I need to find out if they are available in any retailers in my town because I don't really want to purchase an entire BOX of a flavor.  So I may research that a bit.
> 
> ...


I'm not sure if you have one near you but Kroger carries the LARA BARs as well as Whole Foods, Central Market, etc.


----------



## lklmail (Jan 14, 2012)

Oh, me too. I used it, but it was probably by least favorite thing I've received from BB.
 



> Originally Posted by *taliacrayon24* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Rebbierae (Jan 14, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *lilyelement* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I'm not sure if you have one near you but Kroger carries the LARA BARs as well as Whole Foods, Central Market, etc.



Thanks for the tip--I hate living in a small town--I have none of those stores in my area.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I just emailed them to ask them, and I can think of a couple of 'health food' type stores in town that I may go check out today if I get bored.  I see on their website they have a Beginner's Box with a bunch of their popular flavors...I suppose I could order that, but some of the ones in the box don't sound good to me so I'd have to find someone to share those with, AND I just HATE to pay for shipping!!


----------



## Steffi (Jan 14, 2012)

You and me both.  I'm still wondering WTF was up with those ^#%@! coasters.

 



> Originally Posted by *TXSlainte* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> (Yes, I am still bitter about the coasters, haha.)


----------



## Pancua (Jan 14, 2012)

I'm still waiting on my box. 

The Julep Maven box (that I ordered 3 days ago!) just came in and still no sign of my birch box.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## calexxia (Jan 14, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Rebbierae* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got the Blue Ribbon Stila liner, and I already have it so I gave it to a friend of mine at work.  I have 4 or 5 of the Stila liners and I really like every one of them!  I was a little wary of the Larabar (I got Cherry PIe) but I actually really liked it!  I came home for lunch one day and my Birchbox was waiting, so I opened everything up...ended up having the Larabar for dessert and enjoyed it so much that when I got back to work I looked it up on the internet to see how much they were and how to purchase them.  I need to find out if they are available in any retailers in my town because I don't really want to purchase an entire BOX of a flavor.  So I may research that a bit.



Dunno where ya live, but I know you can get Larabar at Trader Joe's, any "Kroger" chain (such as Ralph's, Fry's, etc.)


----------



## LadyJaye (Jan 14, 2012)

Hi all...I had a problem with my box this month for one my Juicy Couture Viva La Juicy sample was only half full, and it"s already small but I do like the smell. And the other issue I have is with my Stila Eye Liner, when I tried to use it to see how the color would look on my eyes I had a problem getting it to turn..it came up a little, but I kept turning and nothing. This is my seventh box with them and I had a issue before with another box a few months back but didn't say anything about it, but this time I want to report this problem to birchbox because I really want to try out this eye liner...I got the moray which is a shimmery green color. My question is has anyone here ever had a issue with there box and called them to let them know? And also do you think they will send me another perfume sample and eye liner if I call and let them know what happened? Thanks!


----------



## ciaobella9821 (Jan 14, 2012)

The eyeliners are notorious for not winding up easily. I got one for christmas and I have to hold down the top half and twist quite a few times before it comes up.  Just keep working at it.  BB does not have any more eyeliners to send out, as a lot of people are complaining about that.  It really is a design flaw on Stila's end and not a broken eyeliner.  I would email BB and ask what they can do, and maybe also contact Stila.
 



> Originally Posted by *LadyJaye* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hi all...I had a problem with my box this month for one my Juicy Couture Viva La Juicy sample was only half full, and it"s already small but I do like the smell. And the other issue I have is with my Stila Eye Liner, when I tried to use it to see how the color would look on my eyes I had a problem getting it to turn..it came up a little, but I kept turning and nothing. This is my seventh box with them and I had a issue before with another box a few months back but didn't say anything about it, but this time I want to report this problem to birchbox because I really want to try out this eye liner...I got the moray which is a shimmery green color. My question is has anyone here ever had a issue with there box and called them to let them know? And also do you think they will send me another perfume sample and eye liner if I call and let them know what happened? Thanks!


----------



## lklmail (Jan 14, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *LadyJaye* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hi all...I had a problem with my box this month for one my Juicy Couture Viva La Juicy sample was only half full, and it"s already small but I do like the smell. And the other issue I have is with my Stila Eye Liner, when I tried to use it to see how the color would look on my eyes I had a problem getting it to turn..it came up a little, but I kept turning and nothing. This is my seventh box with them and I had a issue before with another box a few months back but didn't say anything about it, but this time I want to report this problem to birchbox because I really want to try out this eye liner...I got the moray which is a shimmery green color. My question is has anyone here ever had a issue with there box and called them to let them know? And also do you think they will send me another perfume sample and eye liner if I call and let them know what happened? Thanks!


Yes, they absolutely will. Their customer service is great. I had a missing product a couple of months ago, and they emailed me right back and said they would send a replacement. When they discovered they didn't have any more, they offered me a full refund for that month's box or 200 points as an apology. I took the points and got a full-size brush!

I have the same issue with the eyeliner. I'm going to email them too.


----------



## ciaobella9821 (Jan 14, 2012)

Honestly, almost everyone is going to have that issue with the eyeliner because its Stila's design flaw.  I would email Stila instead and let them know so that if enough people complain, maybe they will start fixing their design.  
 



> Originally Posted by *lklmail* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I have the same issue with the eyeliner. I'm going to email them too.


----------



## TXSlainte (Jan 14, 2012)

I've tried out the products in my January box, and I'm even more pleased now. The Origins Face Wash is amazing, and I will definitely be purchasing this. But since this is a generous sample and you need just a teeny bit, I can wait until Origins has a gift with purchase. The VMV Lotion pretty good as a hand cream, but it's really not rich enough as a body cream for my super dry skin. The stila Peacock Liner is even prettier on than I thought it was going to be, and will probably be my new favorite. (Until I can't twist it up, that is.)  Although I've hated every single perfume sample I've gotten from Birchbox, the Viva La Juicy is actually not bad. I doubt I'll buy it, but I will make use of the sample. Seems like a warm weather fragrance to me, so I'll hold on to it for a bit. The Larabar? I'm glad there was only one, and that it was a mini. I didn't feel so bad about taking a bite and tossing the rest. The texture was just kind of...odd. Overall, this is the kind of box I signed up for!


----------



## glamigirl (Jan 14, 2012)

just received  box 11 in mail.  i got the eyeliner in blue ribbon.  was irritated at first since i just received another dk blue liner in my test tube a few days ago.  anyhow, the blue is a pretty color, great alternative to black.  either way, i love stila pencils and i already have it in a brown color, so i could alternate between the two.


----------



## Katie-Gaslight (Jan 14, 2012)

wish i'd gotten that bar, they look delish  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> the granola was boring/tasted burnt


----------



## glamigirl (Jan 14, 2012)

me too^^  was hoping to get the bar with all the rave reviews on google so i just went to whole foods and got one...not bad.  the pecan pie was surprisingly good.  the pecans helped balance out the dates which is very prominent in this bar.


----------



## calexxia (Jan 14, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *glamigirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> me too^^  was hoping to get the bar with all the rave reviews on google so i just went to whole foods and got one...not bad.  the pecan pie was surprisingly good.  the pecans helped balance out the dates which is very prominent in this bar.


As someone who practically lives on the darned things....try the Cashew Cookie. Key Lime Pie is also fun.


----------



## BreAnnNicole (Jan 14, 2012)

I got my box and even though I wasn't "cancel-the-service-disappointed" this was my least favorite box to date! I got:

-the Larabar (in coconut cream pie...I won't even try it bc I HATE coconut, but I do love health bars so I'm a little sad I got such a gross flavor, and in general getting food/drink product in my monthly box makes it seem less worth the $10 to me)

-Bourghese moisturizer (which I was happy with bc my secret santa got me the Bourghese mud mask so now I can use them together but the sample was a tad too small for me to consider "deluxe")

- Juicy Couture Viva La Juicy perfume sample (meh!)

- Stila Eyeliner in Peacock (got the color I would've most wanted, but like everyone else's mine broke  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> huge bummer! esp. considering this was the only thing I was actually excited about)

- Jouer Body Butter (smells nice, but there's not really enough product in the sample to try out as a "body" butter. I guess it'll be enough for one time use on my elbows and knees..?)

- Birchbox magnet (did everyone get one?)

SO unimpressed this month, but thats one bad box out of four. I'd say that's fair so we'll see how it goes...


----------



## MakeupA (Jan 14, 2012)

Ok I decided to try the larabar afterall! Mine was blueberry and idk if I was hungry, but it wasn't bad at all. I thought it would have more of a crunch, like a granola bar, but it kind of tasted like a mushy blueberry muffin. I am even thinking about ordering some online to have a healthy snack when I travel or just on the go. I think I'm in the minority but I actually like the scent of viva la juicy and now I want the full size!


----------



## BreAnnNicole (Jan 14, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MakeupA* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Ok I decided to try the larabar afterall! Mine was blueberry and idk if I was hungry, but it wasn't bad at all. I thought it would have more of a crunch, like a granola bar, but it kind of tasted like a mushy blueberry muffin. I am even thinking about ordering some online to have a healthy snack when I travel or just on the go. I think I'm in the minority but I actually like the scent of viva la juicy and now I want the full size!



I thought the Viva la Juicy smelled really great too, and I;m putting it on my maybe order list! However, with the Larabars you're on your own hehe


----------



## Ultracitrus (Jan 14, 2012)

I got box 1 today! Obviously there has been a lot of dicussion about the eye liners, but I just wanted to jump on the bandwagon and say *BE CAREFUL*. Don't do what I did and wind it up as much as you can just for fun and then try to wind it back down -- it won't work and you'll think it's broken. As far as I can tell, they only wind up, not down. After working with it a little while, I got it going again. Yes, it's not a great design, but personally I don't want to put Birchbox through the ringer over this since it *does* work -- it just takes a little more finesse than maybe it should and/or I should be less of a brute  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## ciaobella9821 (Jan 14, 2012)

Thats how I feel too.  I know they are going to get sooooooooooo many people emailing them about the eyeliners, but really, there is nothing they can do, its not defective, its just a poor design and thats not birchbox's fault.



> Originally Posted by *Ultracitrus* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Yes, it's not a great design, but personally I don't want to put Birchbox through the ringer over this since it *does* work -- it just takes a little more finesse than maybe it should and/or I should be less of a brute  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## shinylights (Jan 14, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Rebbierae* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  I know it's a regional place only in MI, IL, IN, OH, KY... but Meijer sells Luna Bars. As does Walmart, Target, and Kmart.


----------



## Rebbierae (Jan 14, 2012)

I highly agree with Ciaobella--I have several of these eyeliners purchased directly from Stila or from Sephora, and it's a design flaw.  I've found it helps if you do like Bella does and hold the top half and twist the bottom up, but in general you just have to be patient and keep winding and eventually it works.  I suppose on the plus side, that helps from someone getting over zealous and twisting too far too fast and breaking it off!

I went to a couple stores today to find those *&amp;%$ Larabars and can't find them.  Well, I take that back--Target did have a couple of flavors, but only like 3, and none of them were ones that I want to try. I'll try a couple more places maybe tomorrow, otherwise wait and hope the company emails me back and tells me someone here has them.  My local grocery store chain is fairly good about getting product in if you request it so maybe I'll email them too.


----------



## KrisAnna (Jan 15, 2012)

I got the same box and was equally unimpressed. Birchbox has been disappointing me. I think I'll go in and change up some of the answers in my beauty profile and see if it helps any. 



> Originally Posted by *BreAnnNicole* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got my box and even though I wasn't "cancel-the-service-disappointed" this was my least favorite box to date! I got:
> 
> ...


----------



## juicyxbabeex22 (Jan 15, 2012)

this box was horrible! i heated it! it was my first one and it was super disapointing


----------



## Selene Knight (Jan 15, 2012)

I'm so glad I found this group. This is my first post.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

This will be my 4th Birchbox. Not sure what # I'm getting but it's this one.





I have to say I have not been super happy. 3 out of the 4 boxes I have gotten a food/drink something and the eyeliner this month will make only my 3rd actual makeup item. Out of 20 something samples so far, I was hoping a few more would be makeup. I also noticed today while looking at my history (I just figured out how to see it today) that last month I was supposed to recieve the Oscar Blandi dry shampoo but it wasn't in my box. I emailed Birchbox so we will see what they have to say. Before I signed up in October, I watched tons of videos to see what kind of stuff people were getting and it seems like they were getting such awesome items. I'm kinda sad so I went and signed up for myglam too. Lol. Maybe getting both will make me feel a little better. Ha!    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## tawnyanshawn (Jan 15, 2012)

For people that want to try and get the lava bars.  I have not looked, but i was thinking, check you local gas stations, or even 7-11s some times they will have things no one else will.  I am in a small town and sometimes I have to go there to get things I want.  I hope this helps.  Also, if you have a Fred Myeres check there.  Mine has a health food location within it, so sometimes I can find things that I like there.  If you have a sporting good shop, they may have them. If not ask if they know where to find them.  

I hope this helps.  I have not gotten my box yet to try them. So i dont know if i will.  I liked the Kind bars and have those when I go on long car trips or just out and about.


----------



## monica75052 (Jan 15, 2012)

*My box finally came in yesterday.  The FIX Malibu serum goes on smoothly with a light finish and smells good.  Lets see if it does it's magic.  I am going to try the Algenist cream today.  I tried a bit on my hand and I can tell a difference where I put it at.  The Zoya nail polish went on pretty smooth with one coat.  (but i think I fell in love with my other nail polish I received from Julep).  And I use to wear Juicy Couture before so I am enjoying my sample.  As far as the witchcraft granola.... its a pretty small sample, barely enough to top a yoplait yogurt.  I'll think about trying it but its appearance isn't very appealing to me.  Overall I am not too impressed with the boxes I have received from Birchbox.  The only thing that I really use from my first box in december is the POREfessional and I love it.  Oh and the ageless perfume.  I was hoping for makeup in my January box this time but got two creams, nail polish, perfume, and a snack.  Debating whether to stay with them... February's box is going to be a "make it" or "break it" for Birchbox.  *


----------



## belizsera (Jan 15, 2012)

Received my Birchbox on Friday. I was excited until I saw pieces of glass in the box. The perfume sample bit the dust as did my Zoya  in Kendal. Don't care to much about the perfume since I only wear two kinds but I really wanted the Zoya. I have Kristen and Kennedy from the Feel Collection and Kendal was the last one that I wanted. When I saw what it was I got excited until the smell of perfume and nail polish made me gag.

Oh, I got box 5.  It contained: Fix Malibu Serum, Algenist Firming Cream, Witchcraft granola, the Juicy sample that bit the dust and my Zoya that bit the dust. Not to excited about this one since the FIX serum seems to be a waste to me since I don't wear foundation and need nothing "smoothed". I tried the Algenist Cream and already have acne brewing under the surface of my chin (yippee). The witchcraft granola had to be thrown out because it was soaked in polish and perfume.  I emailed Birchbox in hopes I can get a credit or points or something.

Disappointed but hopefully I get another Zoya or something.


----------



## belizsera (Jan 15, 2012)

I got the same box. The one thing I noticed about the Zoya was how they described it. Kendal is not a periwinkle cream. It's more of a rose quartz. Kristen is more of a periwinkle blue. Ive already started breaking out from the Algenist. I'd be interested in knowing if anyone else does.
 



> Originally Posted by *monica75052* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> *My box finally came in yesterday.  The FIX Malibu serum goes on smoothly with a light finish and smells good.  Lets see if it does it's magic.  I am going to try the Algenist cream today.  I tried a bit on my hand and I can tell a difference where I put it at.  The Zoya nail polish went on pretty smooth with one coat.  (but i think I fell in love with my other nail polish I received from Julep).  And I use to wear Juicy Couture before so I am enjoying my sample.  As far as the witchcraft granola.... its a pretty small sample, barely enough to top a yoplait yogurt.  I'll think about trying it but its appearance isn't very appealing to me.  Overall I am not too impressed with the boxes I have received from Birchbox.  The only thing that I really use from my first box in december is the POREfessional and I love it.  Oh and the ageless perfume.  I was hoping for makeup in my January box this time but got two creams, nail polish, perfume, and a snack.  Debating whether to stay with them... February's box is going to be a "make it" or "break it" for Birchbox.  *


----------



## allthingsaimee (Jan 15, 2012)

Got my box a couple days ago and was really happy.  My eyeliner is Purple tang, and looks awesome on me.  check out my blog post here:  http://www.allthingsaimee.blogspot.com!  muah!

on


----------



## zadidoll (Jan 15, 2012)

I would have loved the shampoo and conditioner HOWEVER if it's two types of packaging I hate on shampoos and conditioners and it's hard, rigid plastic (like my Love &amp; Toast samples) or glass. lol Still, I'm a sucker for lavender.


----------



## allthingsaimee (Jan 15, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I would have loved the shampoo and conditioner HOWEVER if it's two types of packaging I hate on shampoos and conditioners and it's hard, rigid plastic (like my Love &amp; Toast samples) or glass. lol Still, I'm a sucker for lavender.



yeah, the lavender is really nice, but i feel you on the plastic.  with an old apothecary, you'd think they would go for glass, but everyone is cheap these days.    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  with that said, i'm a huge fan of hair product samples.  if i had to choose one thing to like about my external appearance, i'd say my hair.  it's the one thing i've truly made an all-out effort to take care of - even after having kids.   the redken shine flash sample i got a few months ago was awesome!   still iffy on the loreal mythic itty bitty sample - orofluido would have been much nicer.  but yeah... now i'm just babbling and don't know where i was going with this.  haha!


----------



## allthingsaimee (Jan 15, 2012)

btw, if any of you ladies have blogs i'd love to know!  i need all the beauty advice i can get!  please post them here and i'll be sure to check them out!


----------



## Katie-Gaslight (Jan 15, 2012)

i am starting to seriously fall in love with the fix malibu treatment and it bums me out a ton. $125 is SO much money. not that my skin is not worth it to me, but hell - unlike other ladies - noone here in particular, more thinking of "haulers" who easily drop $200 a week on something "just because" - i feel terrible spending that much money on something even IF i have it (meaning i could buy it and not starve for a week, but also meaning that would be my treat for the month). ughhh.

lets see how long i can make this sample last, and with my BB points, and valentine's coming up.. maybe BB will have some sort of promo again. mmmhhh..


----------



## tawnyanshawn (Jan 15, 2012)

I have a blog, but I mostly do reviews.  If I am really loving something.  Im trying to show photos of myself with makeup, but have not really wanted to do that.  here is my blog if you want to check it out.  I have just started with my blog, after years of people telling me I need to have one lol. *link removed by mod*

I hope everyone has a wonderful Monday.

Quote:

Originally Posted by *allthingsaimee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

btw, if any of you ladies have blogs i'd love to know!  i need all the beauty advice i can get!  please post them here and i'll be sure to check them out!


----------



## Mrs Gaeul (Jan 16, 2012)

I just started blogging on a regular basis at *link removed by mod*. It is kind of random though, and not totally based on beauty!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## belizsera (Jan 16, 2012)

I have a small blog. I only post every so often about random stuff and of course my Zoyas and whatever I buy beauty wise.

*link removed by mod*



> Originally Posted by *allthingsaimee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> btw, if any of you ladies have blogs i'd love to know!  i need all the beauty advice i can get!  please post them here and i'll be sure to check them out!


----------



## Hezzie (Jan 16, 2012)

Hi Ladies! If you'd like to post your blog link please put all blog addresses in the *Blog Roll* thread, please don't spam our forums. Make sure if you post your blog on the blog roll that you have link back to Makeuptalk.com on your blog. Thanks!!
 



> Originally Posted by *tawnyanshawn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I have a blog, but I mostly do reviews.  If I am really loving something.  Im trying to show photos of myself with makeup, but have not really wanted to do that.  here is my blog if you want to check it out.  I have just started with my blog, after years of people telling me I need to have one lol.
> 
> ...


----------



## tawnyanshawn (Jan 16, 2012)

okay, thank you for letting me know


----------



## Hezzie (Jan 16, 2012)

You're welcome!



> Originally Posted by *tawnyanshawn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> okay, thank you for letting me know


----------



## allthingsaimee (Jan 16, 2012)

oops!!   sorry!  i didn't know it was considered spam.    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Hezzie (Jan 16, 2012)

No problem!



> Originally Posted by *allthingsaimee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> oops!!   sorry!  i didn't know it was considered spam.    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## GinaM (Jan 16, 2012)

I got the Bigelow Shampoo and Conditioner in my box and was NOT impressed.


----------



## zadidoll (Jan 16, 2012)

Gina - why didn't you like it?


----------



## GirlyEnthusiast (Jan 16, 2012)

I don't know if this has been said already (15 pages.. omg lol) but they sell LaraBars at Walmart  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> found them near the vitamins/healthy crap aisle.


----------



## allthingsaimee (Jan 16, 2012)

i wasn't impressed with my shampoo &amp; conditioner either.  it smalls wonderful, but it didn't really seem like it did anything.  i couldn't even tell that there was shampoo in my hair, so i added another palm-full... still nothing.  and then the conditioner was just thin and didn't really detangle.  i was almost tempted to add some of my Dove conditioner to help it out.  sad.  i was hoping for better results.


----------



## BreAnnNicole (Jan 17, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *allthingsaimee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> i wasn't impressed with my shampoo &amp; conditioner either.  it smalls wonderful, but it didn't really seem like it did anything.  i couldn't even tell that there was shampoo in my hair, so i added another palm-full... still nothing.  and then the conditioner was just thin and didn't really detangle.  i was almost tempted to add some of my Dove conditioner to help it out.  sad.  i was hoping for better results.



Was it not foaming? I hate when shampoo doesn't have a lot of suds. It doesn't feel like it's clean unless it does to me. I was sad I didn't get to try the shampoo but now I guess I'm glad if it kinda sucked anyways ESPECIALLY if it didn't detangle well. My hair is so fine I have to use a detangler spray even AFTER I use a conditioner that detangles pretty well on it's own.


----------



## ciaobella9821 (Jan 17, 2012)

Actually, the less foam a shampoo has, the best quality is it.  The foam is additives that arent always good for you.
 



> Originally Posted by *BreAnnNicole* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> Was it not foaming? I hate when shampoo doesn't have a lot of suds. It doesn't feel like it's clean unless it does to me. I was sad I didn't get to try the shampoo but now I guess I'm glad if it kinda sucked anyways ESPECIALLY if it didn't detangle well. My hair is so fine I have to use a detangler spray even AFTER I use a conditioner that detangles pretty well on it's own.


----------



## Pancua (Jan 17, 2012)

So the confirmation from Streamlite to USPS happened on Jan 12th. This morning at 9:38am, USPS apparently actually got the box here in Austin. So I may get it today or tomorrow.


----------



## lilyelement (Jan 17, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Pancua* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> So the confirmation from Streamlite to USPS happened on Jan 12th. This morning at 9:38am, USPS apparently actually got the box here in Austin. So I may get it today or tomorrow.



Hope you get it today  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## CalliMac (Jan 17, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Selene Knight* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


This is the box I got. I think its number 12 if I remember correctly? Got back up to school today and ripped it open. The eyeliner is lionfish and its such a beautiful coppery brown color! I can't wait to wear it. I got a carrot cake Larabar as well. I actually eat Lara bars all the time so I am glad to have a little snack of one for the next time I go rock climbing. I know they look funny but I love them. I normally get apple pie/ ginger snap. 

That soap smells amazing too. And I cant wait to try the face wash!

I am such a nail polish girl but I have to say that I am not disappointed that I didn't get the nail polish this month (plus the two zoya flash sale helped...). I am really looking forward to using the stila!


----------



## kdrzrbck (Jan 17, 2012)

*FINALLY GOT MY BOX TODAY!!




*

I got box 3.  I didn't think I would honestly be that pleased with it when I peeked at it online but I really like it! 









As you can see I got:

Borghese - CuraForte Moisture Intensifier

Juicy Couture - Viva La Juicy

Jouer - Body Butter

Stila Smudge Stick - in Purple Tang

and a Lara Bar - Peanut Butter Cookie

I was SUPER excited about the Smudge Stick being in Purple Tang!!  I was realllyyyyyy praying I'd either get Purple Tang or Peacock so I'm very happy!!

The body butter is ridic tiny in my opinion so I'll probably just take it to work to use as a hand cream..

This was my second box and I like it a lot more than I did my last box.  In my december box the only thing I really liked was the Mythic Oil and you can't even buy that on the birchbox site  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />.


----------



## calexxia (Jan 17, 2012)

I just had to email BB due to my sample of Juicy Couture being shattered in transit. We shall see how they respond  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## GirlyEnthusiast (Jan 17, 2012)

I'm probably gonna get my MyGlam box before I get my birchbox lol


----------



## xlinds15x (Jan 17, 2012)

The Stila eyeliners *DONT WIND DOWN!* I've used this smudgestick for a while now as my eyeliner, and they've never went down. Its not Birchbox's fault, its the make of the eyeliner itself. Also, they take a WHILE to roll up in the first place! 

DONT wind them all the way up! There's no reason to! I posted this on the other BB thread. I hate to say it, but I dont think its really birchbox's problem, but rather Stila's. I hate to sound like a brat saying that. 

So for everyone who didnt get their eyeliner yet..... 


BE PATIENT WHEN WINDING IT TO GO UP
DONT OVER WIND IT BECAUSE IT WONT GO DOWN.

Quote: Originally Posted by *katzenstern* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

an update:

My stila eyeliner from the Jan 2012 box was broken, so I wrote an email to Birchbox. 

The customer service replied &amp; offered 100 birchbox points. It's like getting a free box I'd like to put it that way. 

They said they would absolutely send a replacement, however, they do not have any inventory of this item. 

I am pleased with the feedback. 





This just looks like it was winded (wound?) up all the way and broke because it wouldnt go down =/. Its _extremely_ nice that birchbox gave you 100 points!


----------



## allthingsaimee (Jan 17, 2012)

a good friend of mine told me that the reason these eyeliners don't wind down is because some companies don't want bacteria getting down into the tube with the eyeliner and basically contaminating it.  so yeah, it's a little annoying, but actually not so terrible after all  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## xokrysten (Jan 17, 2012)

I finally got my birchbox in the mail today! Can't wait to use the products.


----------



## ahkae (Jan 17, 2012)

I received my birchbox today! Box #4!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## zadidoll (Jan 17, 2012)

My box came today and I'm a wee bit sad. I just opened the box and the Clark's Botanicals cream leaked. I saw there was some sort of film on it like something dried and I thought it was the perfume that might have been broken but it turns out when I opened the top to the cream that it was the cream since the jar's thread is covered in the same dried film.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Pancua (Jan 17, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My box came today and I'm a wee bit sad. I just opened the box and the Clark's Botanicals cream leaked. I saw there was some sort of film on it like something dried and I thought it was the perfume that might have been broken but it turns out when I opened the top to the cream that it was the cream since the jar's thread is covered in the same dried film.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Oh no!!!    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## zadidoll (Jan 17, 2012)

I hate winter. Too many of my products in packages have come damaged due to the cold. I think the jar top came open because of the cold some how expanding and contracting the plastic which in turn probably caused the top to become loose.


----------



## GinaM (Jan 18, 2012)

Initially, I was excited about the shampoo because there are very little suds and I have heard it is better for your hair (not alot of chemicals stripping  your hair).  Then I used the conditioner and when it was all said and done I felt like I could not get the stuff out of my hair even after several rinses.  Then when I dried my hair I noticed it was really dry and brittle feeling.


----------



## GinaM (Jan 18, 2012)

That's the box I wanted!!!!!  Jealous!


----------



## Ultracitrus (Jan 18, 2012)

Haven't seen a post about this yet â€” sorry if this is already being discussed elsewhere! Has anyone else noticed that BB is closed to new subscribers at the moment?

https://www.birchbox.com/join

Does anyone know the skinny on this?


----------



## Pancua (Jan 18, 2012)

I got my box!  Yay! 

I love the nail polish! I was really looking forward to the moisturizer, so excited its here!!


----------



## katzenstern (Jan 18, 2012)

Same here.. My stila liner was broken as well. 

You should contact birchbox. They will either offer you 100 points, or send a replacement.



> Originally Posted by *skylola123* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I finally recieved my box!!
> 
> love it but the stila eyeliner was broken. I received purple tang beautiful color but I am so sad there is no way for me to use the eye liner


----------



## Pancua (Jan 18, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Ultracitrus* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Haven't seen a post about this yet â€” sorry if this is already being discussed elsewhere! Has anyone else noticed that BB is closed to new subscribers at the moment?
> 
> ...


They sold out, happens every month.


----------



## Ultracitrus (Jan 18, 2012)

I know they sell out of the current month's boxes after a certain date, but I've never know there to be a time when you can't even subscribe for next month or buy a gift subscription for someone else.
 



> Originally Posted by *Pancua* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> They sold out, happens every month.


----------



## Pancua (Jan 18, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Ultracitrus* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I know they sell out of the current month's boxes after a certain date, but I've never know there to be a time when you can't even subscribe for next month or buy a gift subscription for someone else.


That was the message I got when I first tried to subscribe in Nov so I got on the wait list.


----------



## Ultracitrus (Jan 18, 2012)

How strange that I never noticed this happen before â€” I've bought a bunch of gift subscriptions and referred 8 people over the past 9 months and never known them to be closed to new subscribers/gift subscriptions. Guess I don't know everything about BB after all  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## zadidoll (Jan 18, 2012)

I emailed Paulina about it.


----------



## candycoatedlove (Jan 18, 2012)

Got my box (along with myglam bag) and it's lovely and I'm happy with it. Juicy perfume &amp; larabar are wrapped up in the picture.


----------



## Ultracitrus (Jan 18, 2012)

So this is news to you as well, Zadi? If so, I don't feel so silly not knowing this was a thing!
 



> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I emailed Paulina about it.


----------



## zadidoll (Jan 18, 2012)

It was a complete surprise to me. In the eight months that I've been a member this is the first time I've seen Birchbox close their subscriptions to new members. I check BB several times a week because you guys know I try to keep up with the next month's boxes and so this must have happened within the last couple of days because I checked the join a week ago and it was open then.


----------



## Pancua (Jan 18, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> It was a complete surprise to me. In the eight months that I've been a member this is the first time I've seen Birchbox close their subscriptions to new members. I check BB several times a week because you guys know I try to keep up with the next month's boxes and so this must have happened within the last couple of days because I checked the join a week ago and it was open then.


I misspoke, for some reason I was thinking of MyGlam. Apologies!


----------



## BeautyByAnnie (Jan 18, 2012)

I am very interested to see what they say! I am on the Birchbox website at least once a week and I have been a member/subscriber for 13 months and I have never seen that message.



> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I emailed Paulina about it.


----------



## eschwanda (Jan 18, 2012)

I am very pleased with my bb, this was my second box and I've loved both. I was a little dissapointed that Decembers box wasn't amazing, considering it was the holiday, but I still liked it. My January box was #3.  I got the Stila eyeliner in purple tang (the color I wanted!) Juicy perfume, magnet, peanut butter larabar, Jouer body butter and the borghese curaforte moisturizer. I was'nt going to use the borghese but found someone to trade me the pomegranate soap for it so I am happy. the only other thing I was hoping for was a different flavor larabar cause I have a box of the PB ones already, so if anyone wants to trade let me know!


----------



## o0jeany0o (Jan 19, 2012)

I got my box yesterday. I got box #18 and my stila eyeliner is in Purple Tang.


----------



## CalliMac (Jan 19, 2012)

*I can't get over how AMAZING the Origins facial cleanser is. Makes my face feel so clean and doesn't dry it out like most face washes. Anyone else feelin' the origins love?*


----------



## eschwanda (Jan 19, 2012)

I am very pleased with my bb, this was my second box and I've loved both. I was a little dissapointed that Decembers box wasn't amazing, considering it was the holiday, but I still liked it. My January box was #3.  I got the Stila eyeliner in purple tang (the color I wanted!) Juicy perfume, magnet, peanut butter larabar, Jouer body butter and the borghese curaforte moisturizer. I wasn't going to use the borghese but found someone to trade me the pomegranate soap for it so I am happy. The only other thing I was hoping for was a different flavor larabar cause I have a box of the PB ones already, so if anyone wants to trade let me know!


----------



## andsgrl (Jan 19, 2012)

I got my box last night, I liked this Birchbox ok.  I never wear perfume, so I have negatively reviewed all the perfume samples, but it's starting to grow on me a little (Part of their diabolical scheme I'm sure!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I actually kind of like the juicy couture perfume.  My husband said I smell like the Monte Carlo lobby in Vegas.  (It was a compliment)

Haven't tried the Stila eye pencil because I couldn't get it to roll up. Soap smells lovely. Haven't tried the Origins face wash. Loved the Lara bar, but I like those.  The Stila pencil value was $20, so we def. got our money's worth.  Let me just say I'm so glad I didn't get the shampoo but I wish I'd gotten the Clark's face cream!

I get Birchbox because I live in a dinky town with no makeup options except drugstore, and I love to try new things.  I also love getting packages in the mail so it's totally worth it to me!

If I get things I don't like, I usually hand them over to my son's teenage female friends and they're over the moon!


----------



## zadidoll (Jan 19, 2012)

> The Birchbox subscriptions are currently sold out but we're expecting that to lift shortly  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> If you want to let everyone on the forums know that signing up with our waitlist is the best way to ensure a Birchbox in the near future that would be great! We're not expecting this list to surpass the month of February--so keep your email eyes peeled! The system should continue as normal shortly.
> 
> ...


----------



## LaLodi (Jan 19, 2012)

Yay! Thanks for finding this out. I've been stalking this forum for a few days to find out when I might be able to get off the waitlist. I stumbled onto Birchbox the other day and am obsessed! Want. One. Badly.


----------



## tawnyanshawn (Jan 19, 2012)

I am hoping I can get my birch box this week.  Im in Washington state and everything is shutting down on the west side.  Im on the east side of the mountains in Washington but my box was last in Seattle.  It would be wonderful and great to get it, with nothing broken.  Has anyone in Washington gotten theirs yet?


----------



## zadidoll (Jan 19, 2012)

Tawnyanshawn, I have to ask what part of WA? Are you in Central Washington/Basin (Wenatchee, Ellensburg, Moses Lake), Inland NW (Spokane area), South Central (Tri-Cities, Yakima) or South Eastern (Walla Walla, Pullman)?  I'm probably near you and I got my box day before yesterday. So long as Snoqualmie is open you should get your box either today or tomorrow.


----------



## Dena Fletcher (Jan 19, 2012)

when i signed up in oct i got that message and went on a wait list.. i only had to wait 2 days or so.  but still to wait....i dont think they said it was sold out, something like not accepting new members at this time..  cant remember exactly....
 



> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> It was a complete surprise to me. In the eight months that I've been a member this is the first time I've seen Birchbox close their subscriptions to new members. I check BB several times a week because you guys know I try to keep up with the next month's boxes and so this must have happened within the last couple of days because I checked the join a week ago and it was open then.


----------



## tawnyanshawn (Jan 19, 2012)

Wenatchee area.  I have not checked the mail yet today.  Mostly because our mail man came but didnt give mail then came back just a little bit ago.  I think I should go check.  I am hoping i will too  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />



> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Tawnyanshawn, I have to ask what part of WA? Are you in Central Washington/Basin (Wenatchee, Ellensburg, Moses Lake), Inland NW (Spokane area), South Central (Tri-Cities, Yakima) or South Eastern (Walla Walla, Pullman)?  I'm probably near you and I got my box day before yesterday. So long as Snoqualmie is open you should get your box either today or tomorrow.


----------



## zadidoll (Jan 19, 2012)

Ahh, you're in snowland right now. We just got hit with that storm last night. So long as the pass is open you should get it unless it's stuck some where at the pass or if it went through I-2 instead of I-90 then turn to the I-97. If it went through I-2 then it might take a few more days depending on the pass up there.


----------



## zadidoll (Jan 19, 2012)

​ 

 

​ I had previously received this from Sephora as a sample and passed that along to my daughter. TOO strong for me but it smells fantastic on them. I'm giving to my middle daughter who loves perfumes.



 

​ The color I got was Blue Ribbon. Looks like denim blue before the denim has faded from washing. REALLY pretty color. Must hide from my daughters.



 

​ VERY sweet, eat with an ice cold glass of milk. I gave half of this to my daughter who loved it. I wouldn't buy this flavor again. Loved the ginger crisp a friend gave a while back but this was too sweet for me.



 

​ As you can see from the images above, there was a slight film on the jar and I when I took the lid off that's what I saw. The seal inside was broken, cream on threads. I contacted Paulina (LOVE HER, fantastic customer service ALWAYS from her) and she issued me 100 pts. I closed the top and let it warm up and settle for a couple of days before taking the pictures below (earlier today). You can still see the cream on the top of jar and on the threads of the lid.



 

​  ​


----------



## calexxia (Jan 20, 2012)

Hrm, I must have posted my BB comment in the wrong thread! Anyways, I got an email from them today saying they'll replace the broken perfume sample.


----------



## Dena Fletcher (Jan 22, 2012)

i was hoping this wouldnt happen....   im in love with fix malibu serum!!  i am half way thru my sample and $125 to buy!!!


----------



## Pancua (Jan 22, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Dena Fletcher* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> i was hoping this wouldnt happen....   im in love with fix malibu serum!!  i am half way thru my sample and $125 to buy!!!


I know exactly what you mean! I love both creams and am very happy I got them. Im not sure which one I will get first after I get next month's points.


----------



## pixiesoap (Jan 23, 2012)

Hi everyone! My name is Patty (Pixiesoap is my user name as I make handmade soap and used to sell online but have taken a break).

This is my first post, as I have been a bit of a lurker for the last few weeks, just reading and reading....  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I got box #5 this month, and it is my 2nd box. I actually LOVE this months. I will be 42 on 2/6 so the Fix &amp; Algenist was just up my alley. I am so sad that I love these two products, as the price point is high.

I actually just got an email from Birchbox today about a special box sponsored by Vichy to ship in mid-February. This is a portion of what it said: Based on your beauty profile, we think you'd like an introduction to Vichy through an exclusive collection of their complexion-changing products. *This limited quantity members-only sponsored offer is in addition to your regular monthly Birchbox*. The sponsored box will ship mid-February at no extra charge, filled with four deluxe samples of Vichyâ€™s innovative anti-aging formulations. 

Anyone get this? I assume it is free as it does state "at no extra charge". My age puts me in the bracket for this and definitely interested. Is this something new for them to do or have they done things like this in the past.? Has anyone tried the Vichy products?

Just looking for other peoples thoughts.


----------



## SarahElizSS (Jan 23, 2012)

Hello! Also a first time poster here. My name is Sarah. I got the same email as pixiesoap mentioned and was interested to hear if others got it too and if anyone knows anything about Vichy. Im excited to see what it is!


----------



## andsgrl (Jan 23, 2012)

I got that email too! I thought it was because of my age as well (36)

Works for me! I always love new samples!


----------



## zadidoll (Jan 23, 2012)

I got the email too. Hopefully I was in time to sign up for it. lol Guess we'll see come mid-Feb! LOL


----------



## calexxia (Jan 23, 2012)

Must be quite a few of 'em, as they said that even if you opt out, you may receive one.


----------



## yanelib27 (Jan 23, 2012)

I got this too. I signed up for it right away. Its 4 deluxe samples and its FREE  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I have tried Vichy products before and have liked them. They have also been featured in Prevention magazine.

Also, I dont think it has anythng to do with age, because I am 27 and they offered it to me too.

I will be sure to post and let you all know what I think of the products  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
 



> Originally Posted by *pixiesoap* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hi everyone! My name is Patty (Pixiesoap is my user name as I make handmade soap and used to sell online but have taken a break).
> 
> ...


----------



## heyitsrilee (Jan 23, 2012)

I also received an email for the Vinchy products and I am only 22-years-old. Must not be age-specific. I wonder what makes you eligible or if all current Birchbox subscribers received the email?


----------



## kdrzrbck (Jan 23, 2012)

I didn't get that email





I sad


----------



## Yeseniaw87 (Jan 23, 2012)

I got that email too and I said to yes try those vinchy products!


----------



## SmokeyEye22 (Jan 23, 2012)

So I used my eyeliner a few days ago for the first time and it won't twist up to give me more product..I feel like all I got was a small sample when I really got a full size. IDK if its stuck or what...


----------



## SmokeyEye22 (Jan 23, 2012)

No I haven't received that email. Bummer! I would have loved to try out some new extra products. I've been a subscriber for 3 months now so I don't think all current subscribers will get it..


----------



## TacomaGirl (Jan 23, 2012)

I just finished up some Vichy samples that came with my last Dermstore order. The samples were for eye cream and I liked It. I just turned thirty and have just started using eye creams so I don't have experience for comparisons sake. I'm going to check my email now, hope I got in on this.


----------



## zadidoll (Jan 23, 2012)

Just putting this out, personally I don't support PETA since they're scare mongers (and hypocrites) but the info is out there and some people want to know. Listed on PETA's site as a company that animals tests is Vichy (L'Oreal).


----------



## tawnyanshawn (Jan 23, 2012)

I didnt get that email either.  I am not sure how they picked people.


----------



## goldenmeans (Jan 23, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *tawnyanshawn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I didnt get that email either.  I am not sure how they picked people.
> 
> ...


----------



## Dena Fletcher (Jan 23, 2012)

heres the body of the email.......
 

Based on your beauty profile, we think you'd like an introduction to Vichy through an exclusive collection of their complexion-changing products. *This limited quantity members-only sponsored offer is in addition to your regular monthly Birchbox*. The sponsored box will ship mid-February at no extra charge, filled with four deluxe samples of Vichyâ€™s innovative anti-aging formulations.

Would you love to try Vichy? Click here to opt in*. Quantities are limited and while supplies last.

Not interested? Click here to opt out of this special program. If we don't hear from you it is possible you will receive the sponsored box.

Hereâ€™s to gorgeous skin!

xoxo,
Birchbox


> Originally Posted by *goldenmeans* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I'm sure it's based on your profile/ age. I have aging and sensitive skin selected as my skin concerns and that my skin type is dry. I don't like that they test on animals, though.


----------



## Pancua (Jan 23, 2012)

I didn't get the email either.


----------



## ciaobella9821 (Jan 23, 2012)

That is a flaw in Stila's design.  You did not get a bad sample.  You just need to keep twisting and it will come up, it is just slow.  It has been said that they designed it like that so that people dont twist up too much at a time, since it does not wind down.  What I do to mine which works fine is hold the top half down and twist and it comes up pretty easily.
 



> Originally Posted by *SmokeyEye22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> So I used my eyeliner a few days ago for the first time and it won't twist up to give me more product..I feel like all I got was a small sample when I really got a full size. IDK if its stuck or what...


----------



## jayeldubya (Jan 24, 2012)

For people who didn't get the email they can sign up at that link you posted.
 



> Originally Posted by *Dena Fletcher* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> heres the body of the email.......
> 
> ...


----------



## brandyboop (Jan 24, 2012)

I got the Vichy e-mail.  I'm 36 so I would say I have aging concerns.  I've never used Vichy.  I hope I got in on time!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## TacomaGirl (Jan 24, 2012)

Still waiting on my Jan. box.


----------



## Dena Fletcher (Jan 25, 2012)

i got box 5 also... i LOVE the fix serum...  i have never tried vichy products before.. i cant wait for the box!

 



> Originally Posted by *pixiesoap* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hi everyone! My name is Patty (Pixiesoap is my user name as I make handmade soap and used to sell online but have taken a break).
> 
> ...


----------



## monica75052 (Jan 25, 2012)

I've been using the Algenist cream everyday.  I love it.  I guess I should give the FIX serum a chance, huh?  lol

 



> Originally Posted by *Dena Fletcher* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> i got box 5 also... i LOVE the fix serum...  i have never tried vichy products before.. i cant wait for the box!


----------



## pixiesoap (Jan 25, 2012)

Good to know others have received it and it sounds like the first time that they have done a bonus box. I did opt in right away so hope to try it.

Right now i am using the Fix then i use the algenist after. My cheeks get very dry plus i noticed since i got the clarisonic i need more moisturizer.

I love the smooth feel of the fix. Kind of reminds me of a makeup primer.


----------



## Pancua (Jan 25, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *monica75052* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I've been using the Algenist cream everyday.  I love it.  I guess I should give the FIX serum a chance, huh?  lol


I use the fix at night then put on the Algenist. Then I use the Algenist in the AM when I wash my face. I absolutely love it!


----------



## Dena Fletcher (Jan 25, 2012)

if you dont want the serum.  let me know! hahahaaa..  its great monica! you will love it!

 



> Originally Posted by *monica75052* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I've been using the Algenist cream everyday.  I love it.  I guess I should give the FIX serum a chance, huh?  lol


----------



## AshleyLandsberg (Jan 29, 2012)

Hey all, 

Just checked my mailbox and it looks like I received a welcome box in addition to my first BB - how exciting! 

I got a couple things in my box that I previously received in January's box that are up for grabs if you want them.

Juicy Couture fragrance sample

Zoya polish in Kristen

Larabar

I also have an extra VMV eye serum that I would like to swap for something else if possible.

Let me know if you're interested


----------



## LaLodi (Jan 30, 2012)

Just got an email--Birchbox is starting to let people in off of the waitlist! I am so excited!


----------



## Pancua (Jan 30, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *AshleyLandsberg* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hey all,
> 
> ...


What do you want for the nailpolish?


----------



## AshleyLandsberg (Jan 30, 2012)

All items have been claimed - thanks ladies  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------

